# What's been on your N workbench lately???



## subwayaz

I didn't see this thread here and thought it might be nice to look for all of the recent projects.


I'll start it off with a project I finally worked on this weekend.
A Con Cor Bi-Level Autorack.

I put a Curtis upgrade kit on it(Floor board)
MT Trucks and Couplers
Fox Valley Wheel Set
Plano Side door panels( a real lesson here)
The instructions ask you to drill holes for the panel pins which I decided not to do.
One side came out just as I would have wanted the otherside which I decided to cut out the entire panel didn't exactly come out as desired.
See for your self.
Next attempt I will remove just about the entire panel but leave a lip for the pins to go into after drilling.
But lesson learned.


----------



## tjcruiser

Funny thread title ...

EVERYTHING is on my workbench. In fact, I'm hoping that there is, in fact, still a workbench under that pile, somewhere! It started with me delving into an HO layout back in December, then onto a Cub Scouts "space derby" and "pinewood derby" project with one of my boys, then I got the Lionel bug, ...

I keep thinking I'll clean up the workbench someday soon ... but the projects keep lining up too quickly. Help!!!

TJ


----------



## subwayaz

Now all that would make for an interesting picture there TJ. Thanks for giving back to the Scouts by the way. Only way our youth has a chance
But still be worth a picture

Glen


----------



## tjcruiser

I'll have to find my camera somewhere before I can snap a pic of my workbench. But I fear that's it's buried in the pile of stuff on the workbench! Yikes!

In the interim ... here's a pic of the Shark space derby rocket (propeller thing on a string) that my older boy and I made a few weeks ago. Not too shabby!


----------



## Reckers

That is gorgeous! You guys did a great job on it!


----------



## Rob Snyder

My workbench looks like a tornado hit it. I need to clean it and organize all my tools, paint, putty and glue. I think I need a bigger work area


----------



## shaygetz

Rob Snyder said:


> My workbench looks like a tornado hit it. I need to clean it and organize all my tools, paint, putty and glue. I think I need a bigger work area


Dude...that is sad:thumbsup::laugh: What's the Ronson for, some kind of primitive workbench self-distruct system?


----------



## Reckers

Nice bridge, down there on the floor....*pointing!*


----------



## Rob Snyder

The bridge is on a shelf!! My organizing skills suck. The Ronson is for my Zippo, sadly I need to quit smoking but can't.


----------



## shaygetz

Rob Snyder said:


> The Ronson is for my Zippo, sadly I need to quit smoking but can't.


Keep trying, it can be done, I used to chuff 2 1/2 packs a day:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rob Snyder

Right now the bench is a garage for all of my N scale vehicles that need painted and assembled. Keeps me busy while being laid off. I'm only a pack a day smoker, I don't think I could handle 2 1/2 packs a day.


----------



## shaygetz

It wasn't at all unusual for me to chuff a pack in 4 hours...thankfully all that was 23 years ago.


----------



## Rob Snyder

Much better looking now. I spent a little bit cleaning it yesterday. Now I can do some more building.


----------



## Reckers

Hey, Rob----I quit smoking about 15 years ago. At the time I quit, I was working in a cigarette factory.  Loose cigarettes were scattered everywhere, free ones in all break rooms. I was given a free pack going out the door every day, a free carton every other week and two free cartons every Christmas or July 4th. I know it's hard, but if I could quit in that environment, there's hope for you to give it up, too. We want you to be around for a long time---try to dig in and give it up?


----------



## thumsup

Rob Snyder said:


> Much better looking now. I spent a little bit cleaning it yesterday. Now I can do some more building.


Hey Rob, Your bench looks like a parking lot. 
Mine looks like your before. hwell:
:thumbsup:Joe


----------



## Rob Snyder

I don't have the bench anymore. A lot of things have happened since I was last on. Hope everyone is good.


----------



## FireAce

I'm building an N scale coal dumper. Fully motorized. From scratch. I have video on Youtube, but have come a long way since last video. Like everyone's bench, mines pretty full of stuff.


----------



## David-Stockwell

*N scale bridges*

Well to all that follow my bridge building from Z scale to HO scale, here are a couple of N scale bridges that I have started working on. One is a Steel thru truss with deck girders on each end and the other is the Howe truss basis for a N scale covered bridge. They both have a long way to go yet. but it's a start and they may be interrupted with a HO logging railroad trestle in the future.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## style0

*New layout*










Finally after 14 years I'm building a new layout. Real simple continuos loop layout with one turnout and a removable mountain. Got the track plan and inclines figured out and now I'm onto the mountain. Plan today is to make many many paper wads to flesh out the structure. Then start the search for plaster cloth, my cheesecloth and thinned drywall compound idea is a little hard to work with.


----------



## tjcruiser

Style,

Neat! With apologies for my saying so, but I thought I was looking at a flopped wedding cake there for a moment!

I like the very compact layout theme. Do you plan to bury the lower trestle track in a tunnel, or will it be exposed?

Have you run a test train with some cars to make sure incline is OK?

Keep us posted!

TJ


----------



## style0

tjcruiser said:


> Style,
> 
> Neat! With apologies for my saying so, but I thought I was looking at a flopped wedding cake there for a moment!
> 
> I like the very compact layout theme. Do you plan to bury the lower trestle track in a tunnel, or will it be exposed?
> 
> Have you run a test train with some cars to make sure incline is OK?
> 
> Keep us posted!
> 
> TJ


HA! Too funny. The "Mountain/Flopped Cake" is being reworked totally. This is my first try at hard-shelling scenery. It is looking better now. 

The small footprint is the main goal of this layout. I'm thinking where the tracks are in the over/under arrangement there will be a scratch built wooden trestle bridge type support system. The layout theme is a late 50's rural setting using a lot of the salvaged buildings from my old (destroyed) coffee table layout. 

I've been running it with a crappy Bachman Plymouth engine with a few cars to test it. It does fine, so my Kato and Atlas stuff should work great. There won't be any long train setups with this small layout that's for sure.

Thanks for the interest, I'm having a blast getting back into my trains.


----------



## tjcruiser

Style,

I like it ... I used a 1950's rural theme on my simple HO layout ... old Chevy's, a little town square, etc.

What's your table top dims?

Are you gonna build the whole thing on 2" of foam or something like that so that you can carve into the base foam a bit for contouring, a little stream, etc.?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## style0

tjcruiser said:


> Style,
> 
> I like it ... I used a 1950's rural theme on my simple HO layout ... old Chevy's, a little town square, etc.
> 
> What's your table top dims?
> 
> Are you gonna build the whole thing on 2" of foam or something like that so that you can carve into the base foam a bit for contouring, a little stream, etc.?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TJ


The table top will be approx 34" X 34" give or take. Yes, it's going to have a 2" foam base. I might have a lake and stream, depending on how much room my buildings take up.


----------



## David-Stockwell

*N scale bridge*

Well after being interrupted by a couple of HO bridge orders, I was finally able to finish the N scale truss & deck girder combo bridge.
For any N scale modelers interested, I will be posting it on EBAY this weekend

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Steve441

Nice - I might bid if I see it - Steve


----------



## David-Stockwell

*bridge listed*



Steve441 said:


> Nice - I might bid if I see it - Steve


Hi Steve,

Just listed the bridge on EBAY, in case you would like to participate!
Cheers, Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell

David-Stockwell said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Just listed the bridge on EBAY, in case you would like to participate!
> Cheers, Dave


 OOPS, Forgot to tell you where to look for it!!

Check under N scale- track and accessories.

Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

An actual link to the listing in the *For Sale Elsewhere (eBay, other forums etc.)* would probably be more useful.


----------



## Big Ed

Hey David I searched under N scale- track and accessories and came up with zero items?

Edit,
I found it under N scale bridge.

http://cgi.ebay.com/N-scale-Truss-Deck-girder-bridge-/310303703548?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item483f8ac1fc


the link is working now but sometimes later it won't?hwell:

Edit again,
now it is not working?! 
all who are interested search N scale bridge.


----------



## David-Stockwell

big ed said:


> Hey David I searched under N scale- track and accessories and came up with zero items?
> 
> Edit,
> I found it under N scale bridge.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/N-scale-Truss-Deck-girder-bridge-/310303703548?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item483f8ac1fc
> 
> 
> the link is working now but sometimes later it won't?hwell:
> 
> Edit again,
> now it is not working?!
> all who are interested search N scale bridge.


Hi big ed,
I went to the link the way I always do and found it right away.
I go to Toys & hobbies, Model RR, trains, N scale, track and accessories.

The link below goes right to it.
Dave

http://cgi.ebay.com/N-scale-Truss-D...703548?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item483f8ac1fc


----------



## David-Stockwell

gunrunnerjohn said:


> An actual link to the listing in the *For Sale Elsewhere (eBay, other forums etc.)* would probably be more useful.


Hi gunrunnerjohn,

Okay I put the posting where you suggested. The only reason I put it in the workbench listing is that is where Steve441 said he might be interested

Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

No problem, looks like a neat bridge from the pictures. I'm guessing my O-scale stuff would overload it, so I'll probably not bid.


----------



## Steve441

*TV Antena's*

These are tricky Folks - So bloody small - And these are the large details! - Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Those antennae are out of laser cut wood ?!? Nice! Tiny!

TJ


----------



## NIMT

Steve, Those are cool, You just let me know when your ready to up grade to a metal antenna for better reception or better yet go satellite!:laugh:


----------



## Steve441

Yeah TJ - Lazer cut micro plywood - Amazing stuff. And Hey Sean - Thanks for the good words. Satellite Dishes are out however. I am trying to do this thing in the late fifties to mid sixties. Oh I get it - A metal antenna - Ha


----------



## Steve441

*Oil Tanks*

There are 3 Tanks in various stages of construction shown - 19 parts per tank and a few parts are almost microscopic! - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Legs for Tanks*

Here's the legs for the Oil Tank (N Gauge) going on - You can just see the gauges, vents etc. attached to little plastic trees. (Still to go on) - maddeningly small - a super little challenge! Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*So far so good*

Here they go together.


----------



## NIMT

I bet your scratching your head saying to yourself " Steve why didn't we go with O scale a least you can see the parts on that without a microscope, and touch the stuff with your hands instead of a pair of this gosh darn tweezers" Cheers to the tiny things in life!!


----------



## Steve441

Right On Sean - I broke a micro-drill by kicking the wire for the dremel and moving it. Lost a mini-part when handeling with tweezers - Bing - and its gone! However they are falling together. Instructions call for pipe with a valve running from bottom of tank to building - I will give it a try. I like to use my "Bender" whenever I can. Steve


----------



## Steve441

*First one fits well*

I got this one but they are really tough. I can't do anything smaller. We will see how the paint looks - Cheers - Steve


----------



## NIMT

Those look really neat.:thumbsup: It's amassing how you can take a bunch of parts and turn them into something that looks so real. When I work on really tiny parts I use a shield made out of a simple piece of cardboard to stop the flying parts. It would be even better out of plexiglass for light.


----------



## tjcruiser

The tiny pipeline into the house is a great "extra detail" touch ... nicely done!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I did O-scale since I was a kid, and recently dusted off the stuff and started again. I initially acquired some conventional engines until I actually considered the kind of layout I'd like. I jumped over into Lionel TMCC/Legacy, and I'll have a bunch of conventional engines to sell at some point.


----------



## Steve441

*Laser-Etched Brass Chairs - N Scale*

These N Scale Chairs by Gold Medal Models should be fun. I will report back - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*N Scale Chairs*

Good Day - The 1st set of chairs came along OK - Man that's small stuff to work with. I made a wee table with a set of Rocking Chair legs that came with the set (cut down a bit) Lots more to make - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Xnats

:laugh: I have to know Steve, are you blind yet? :laugh: You were trucking right along, then you started on people, antennas, gas pipes then no regular updates  I was worried your sight was lost forever. Then the chairs  Glad to see ya back in action :laugh:
The utility poles and chairs are great. Can't wait to see the new line you ordered for the poles. The material you used does seem a little thick. Thinking about it, the poles are in your layout thread - hwell: Love the transformer anyway :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Stan - Yep - I am trying to stay focused. Ha! The wires are tricky for an old guy like me - I need reading glasses for everything small and am considering getting an "Optivisor" for the really fine stuff. Sure appreciate your enthusiasm Man - I trust your layout is going well - You have a great family too I could see from your pix. Keep up the great spirit Bro! - Thanks - Steve (I Gotta have at least 1 thick wire on those poles - You can barely see it with the naked eye (mine) - Camera enhances those small images I am sure you know! It's Thin Enough Stan! Gimme a break Bro! LOL)


----------



## Xnats

lol Steve - sir yes sir, I saw nothing, said nothing and heard nothing, sir  
I have done jack squat since my last update. I'm out of commission until mid April with funds do to the car issue. Well, trains have been running, we excel in that part :thumbsup: :laugh:


----------



## Steve441

Car Issues - I can dig that - As long as your trains are running there should be no problems. Take it easy Man - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Farm House Kit*

Thanks for kicking my *** on the farm Stan - Here is what the contents of the Farm House Kit look like. I shall get going on it now that the bag is open. On another note (speaking of Loco's) I am awaiting the Arnold loco in pic 3 that I got on EBay. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Clamp*

I always use my "Right Angle" clamp for perfect 90 degrees and and an easy glue job.


----------



## Stillakid

Steve, where did you get the "Right Angle" clamp?
Regards,
Jim


----------



## T-Man

A neat little device.

That gets me thinking. If you have a square bar magnet with a metal angle iron, you wouldn't need screws. Just a thought.

The closest I have is a picture frame angle clamp.


----------



## Steve441

*Clamp*

It's from:

http://www.coffmaneng.com/rightclamp/rc-unique.cfm

Seems pricey at $25. but I have been getting a huge amount of mileage on it since I got it. They have some great tools like this - I also have the "Splicer".

These kits pop together quick with the right tools and CA glue.


----------



## Steve441

*A little Paint*

I have decided to get the Barn going too (all parts shown) as I wait for paint to dry etc on one kit I can do something on the other. Hope to not mix up the parts! :laugh: - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Missing Parts*

Wow - Bummer - First time for me (huge number of kits over my lifetime) - No "Roof Trusses" or "Ridge Pole" in the kit - A whole tree of lazer cut parts not included -  - I shall email American Model Builders Inc. - and see what they have to say. Meanwhile I continue of the Farm House - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Sonnys Shacks*

I bought the AMB Inc. Combo Farm set (Barn House and Shacks) - Here is the Sonnys Shacks kit - I just checked the parts - All there. I Emailed AMB re trusses. Hope they have a good customer relations desk and get the missing stuff in the mail! - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Shacks*

Coming along nicely to this point  I am freakin' on the number of insanely small "Batons" - 1 for each line on the tarpaper roofs and walls.  Jeeze - That'll take a while - Thankfully they are "Peel 'n Stick" with very good quality - So far so good - Cheers - Steve (I may only use 1 in my farm)


----------



## nsr_civic

wow those little kits are pretty nice.. i am gonna have to try some..


----------



## Steve441

Yeah - NSR - They are good value for sure - Also, the company, American Model Builders emailed me right away about some mising parts from my Barn kit and they are sending me the required items so I am quite cheery about the way they treat their people. - More pix to follow - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Farm House*

Wow - This one is finally coming along after many hours of work. It's a tricky kit to get right! Still more to go but so far so good. I have to get a new Xacto blade to cut the roof material and fit the chimmneys before laying the last piece of roofing and burnishing all down and letting the peel 'n stick stuff cure a bit before green paint on the roof. I will touch up the white posts on the porch too of course. In the last pic you see insanly thin peel n' stick (if you can believe it) batons for the roof. I am gonna try to put 'em on before the paint I guess. These kits by AMB are a challenge and I advise you get a little practice before attempting this one if you are new to this. But then again - Try this one - If you can do it you can do any of these laser kits I should think - Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Curtains / shades inside the windows? Nice touch!


----------



## Steve441

Yes - Thanks TJ - These kits come with white tissue on one side of the "glass" that can easily be removed or cut at a height to make shades and be colored so its not hard for the modeler to do. Man - Getting the "Porch" correct was tough for me with that "Lattice" underneath. I did get it however. I have left the underside open on all buildings (except 1) and not attached them so as to access such details and maybe put lights in if wanted later. Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Roof Caps and Chimmnys*

Maddenly slow to get right and tedious to not wreck anything. That's one of the deals with N scale I find - "1 false move and you bust something" - "Look away and its gone" - is another. I will be glad when I finish up these little buildings and get on to some more landscaping on the layout. These kits sure are worth the great look they achieve in the end. Now if I can just finish up the roof!  - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Bender*

You have to bend these 3 little "Roof Caps" on a line in the middle so they fit. They are "Peel 'n Stick" material and very sensitive to handle. Pretty well a one shot deal once they are pressed down a bit. The Bender tool shown has been great in doing that job. It would be darn tricky to do it without it but I bet you might be able to do it. I would not recommend taking the chance however as these kits never come with any extra stuff and they are pricey as you know - and you want to get it right when you finally get to the roof! Cheers - Steve


----------



## Xnats

Wow, I just love your building skills Steve. I should actually start trying to do some easy kits instead of scanning the internet looking for cheap used ones already built  Are you using a fast set CA glue or just regular stuff? I was going to pick up a bottle at the LHS yesterday, until I realized they had 5 different types including a max hold.


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Stan - Sure appreciate your comments Man. I use medium CA glue Stan. Get some pipettes to allow for small amounts (for walls) ands some toothpicks with a wee puddle of glue on waxpaper for the really small stuff. I always try to use an accelerator too as it hardens the bond. I let the CA sit in a pipette for days (held upright in a socket) and it thickens up nicely over time . You want thicker than thinner and the thick stuff is too thick to start with and it only gets thicker. A lot of these parts are peel and stick so its not so hard Man! - I would answer any questions to help if I can - Thanks Again - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Batons*

I did not think I could get these but it seems I am - Half done on the Porch roof. That's slow work as there are quite a few. The kit came with batons and instructions for only the porch and mud room roofs to have them (Batons). None for the main roof and like I said the instructions do not call for batons on the big main roof. I would have liked to have those batons and may EMail the company advising them they should add them to their kits. Not the kind of think I can make either - Oh Well - I will do what I can for now and consider it all - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

OK OK - I just read the instructions for the kit and indeed they call for batons on the main roof - Jeeze - It's so typical as with ALL these kits from ALL the different manufacturers (I made a point out of trying them all (manufacturers) - Just barely enough parts to do the job - God help you if you cut something wrong or break a bit or throw anything out or loose it - I shall try to use all bits and scraps of batons to finish the roofs! - Steve


----------



## Steve441

Hey Stan - I will give you a heads up when I start to sell some stuff - I always sell auction style starting at a penny (on EBay) Over 1700 + feedback 100% since Oct/99 - and I have sold tons of stuff. (as well as buying stuff - people pay with Paypal and I funnel the money into my hobby at the time - 4 years ago - Fast Electric RC Boats

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_zNzsPV5bE

Then a year of RC Trucks - See my other UTube videos up at the cottage. Then Scale RC Boats last 2 years where I learned some great modeling skills and got some required tools.

http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1134435

Now N Scale Trains with Dioramas - I really love it too. 
Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Batons for N Scale FarmHouse*

I have decided to work on these $#*@#ing batons all day - (Well - I do have a few other things cooking). They are starting to come along. I take back what I said about not enough batons in the kit. There are plenty if you don't waste any. There may be one or two extra - They are too freaking small to count without a magnifer! In pic 4 you see one has a slight wow at the end - Jeeze - What do you do - It's good enough for me! - These are Great Kits and offer a nice little challenge and satisfaction on completion. Hope I can get the paint right on the roof! Green. I am gonna let the goo on the Peel 'n Stick cure a while before doing so. I have many more "Batons" to install on the 2 Sonnys Shacks I am also working on now. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Green Edge Batons*

And the 4 Green Edge Batons are on up front and that's all the parts for the front of the House. These are a custom fit as the kit calls for them to be 1 piece but I had to do it in 2 sections per side and all's tight and relativly square as you can see.  - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Farm House*

Farm House looks great - Pics not so good - I did get a good shot (pic 4) of one of the shacks I will work on next - There are a beep load of batons for each building here too (1/2 of the shown tree per unit) - These are known as "Sonny's Shacks" - Super little kits I might add - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Many parts*

I am getting my moneys worth in number of parts in these "Sonnys Shacks" by American Model Builders - Almost 100 little peels n stick Batons in the kit for the 2 shacks - Nice - Too bad my weathering abilities are weak - I am goiing to try to figure out something with them - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*N Scale Garage*

One more building (for now) to fit on my Farm scene.


----------



## Steve441

*Shacks & Garage*

The garage was a way cool little kit - Took a while! The shingling was pretty tricky to get right at the top and you can see the detail parts still going on - The little cover for the vents - 1 is on at the front and the one for the back is sitting on the razor blade. Little touch up on the paint and it should be good to go - Also shown is one of Sonnys Shacks with all the batons on. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Xnats

:thumbsup:
Man that is some small parts. Batons look great and you some reason my hand started shaking looking at the roof of the garage. Your weathering skills look pretty strong on this side of the pictures too.


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Stan! Yeah Man - Those shingles took me a whole day - each row separate and each separte "cap" part too had to be bent before installation - Super small stuff to glue. Here's the FarmHouse with paint on front porch posts finished and Silver paint going on Roof (not done yet) I am happy with it (The roof will weather up nicely I hope with a bit of the special rust chalk) - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

I haven't said anything for a while Steve but I have been keeping up on your progress.


Great work!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Soon, you, like others will have to start the expansion extensions to your layout.

Like part of my signature.......Never enough room for all the trains.


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Ed - Interesting you should say that. It may well be true as I have been considering it. First - I want to finish this one as best I can with as many details as I think work. That means a lot (more detail) - so such thoughts of expansion are certainly on hold right now. Question: If I just leave an area sort of unfinished where I can do some demo and install a switching track that goes to the new section - will that work? This is all Kato - Thanks - Steve


----------



## raleets

God bless all you N-scalers who have the eyesight and patience to work with that teenie-tiny stuff :thumbsup: :laugh:.
My eyeballs are crossed from assembling HO buildings, etc., so I can only imagine the joy in working with N. .
I finished three "track side shanties" in HO yesterday and felt like I had been doing brain surgery .
Carry on, oh wayward sons,
Bob


----------



## Steve441

Great Stuff Bob - Thanks for the comments Man! This thread below is what I hope to do something like in the future - These guys are incedible N Scalers - And great pix in this thread below too (really worth exploring!!) with some of the best tips on modeling in other sections of the furum I have seen on the net - Cheers - Steve (Check the 3rd from the last page in the thread for the electrical and telephone poles and wires work they did!)

http://www.railroad-line.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=17503&whichpage=9


----------



## raleets

Steve441,
OMG! How in the world you guys can work with that stuff is WAY beyond me, but I sure admire your talents. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Perhaps 30 years ago when the eyes were sharper and the thumbs not so big, right? :laugh:
In any case, it's way, way cool! :appl::appl:
Bob


----------



## Big Ed

Steve441 said:


> Thanks Ed - Interesting you should say that. It may well be true as I have been considering it. First - I want to finish this one as best I can with as many details as I think work. That means a lot (more detail) - so such thoughts of expansion are certainly on hold right now. Question: If I just leave an area sort of unfinished where I can do some demo and install a switching track that goes to the new section - will that work? This is all Kato - Thanks - Steve



Throw in a few dead end turnouts now, where you think the add on will be.
Then add on at a later date, just add on to the turnouts.

You must see a spot if you have been thinking about it.


----------



## Steve441

Yes Ed - I know where that turnout will go - I don't want to put it in now! - Jeeze - I know I should have put in in before (I did not anticipate expansion then) or at least now - but I am going to wait (a year or so) and just tear up the little area at the back where the tunout and track (to a new section - like an L) will go. I think I can get away with that with only a minimum of mess and destruction later. I should be able to pull out 2 sections of straight track and fix in a new turnout easily. Does that sound OK to you? - Thanks - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*N Scale Barn by AMB*

The Barn has been coming along while waiting for the missing roof trusses - Which arrived today and I am proceeding to finish it off. Paint is a little bright - I shall dust it with some mystical powders! - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Shingles*

Now for the shingles - Gee - You can't even see the roof trusses - I thought the ends might be visible but you can only see them if you are looking up at them! Great for those guys that do interiors and such (with the lift of roofs). Anyways - huge amount of shingle work to be done. Individual rows line up on the scribed marks on the roof - Peel 'n Stick of course and I am glad I have my bender for the top caps. Diamond shaped shingles I hope to paint green - I hope I don't mess up now! Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Continuing Shingles*

Still working on the shingles on the Barn - Tricky job to get right as you can't take these off once they are on a bit. No spare parts either so it's a bit nerve wrecking. Beautiful effect for the roof - so its worth it to take my time. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Roof Cap and Cupola*

Getting to the top of the roof - The transition cap between the lower and upper sections was no problem with the use of my "Bender". Six more rows of shingles and then the cap followed by the Cupola. A little careful trimming of the edges of the shingles and it should look great! - Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

Those roof shingles look FABULOUS! Laser cut parts make it relatively easy, huh?

TJ


----------



## sstlaure

raleets said:


> Carry on, oh wayward sons,
> Bob


Nice Kansas reference! Just listened to that disc the other day.


----------



## raleets

Wondered if anyone would catch that 
Bob


----------



## Steve441

*Barn*

Here is the completed Barn. I will allow the peel 'n stick stuff to settle and cure a bit before painting the shingles. Still not sure what color. This Farm Combo available from AMB (American Model Builders) which includes Barn, FarmHouse and 2 Shacks was a great deal considering the time required (long - Many Many Hours) to build them and the number of parts and the final outcome - About $80.00 for the combo. More if bought separate. I love a good kit and these are some real nice ones! Lazer Cut and Peel 'n Stick construction make these real nice - See the Farm is all coming together in my build thread "Long Valley Lumber" up now. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

Kansas - Yep - I get it - Great Band! - Steve


----------



## raleets

Steve,
You must possess the hands and eyes of a neurosurgeon :thumbsup: in order to assemble those tiny kits .....well done!
I'm almost suffering withdrawal pains now that all the buildings are finished on my HO layout. Putting those kits together, for me, was the best part of the whole deal. Creating trees was a close second.
I'm already brainstorming what buildings will be needed for my "add-on" 4'X8' next winter.
Keep ridin' against the wind,
Bob


----------



## sstlaure

Great barn...


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Scott - Hey Bob: I know what you're sayin' Man. I can't do trees to my level of satisfaction - Yet - I am going to give it another try however. You gotta love these kits. The lazer cut parts all fit together with little grooves and tabs. Super tolerence on these parts. Very tight fits - but perfect - so no room for a lot of paint just light spray on the whole sprue of parts and then cut out and apply. Way Fun Guys - I am with you on the Brainstorming for next winters build. The ole lady is already up at the cottage and I gotta get up there soon and I will take some detail kits (I got a huge bunch of unbuilt N scale detail kits) for this and my adjoining L shaped final layout. Thanks Guys - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Fence For Church GraveYard*

This is a nice little detail kit. Hope I can do it justice. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Fence*

Cut away the junk and here are the fence parts - I might try to make a Weather Vane for the top of the Barn with some bits of the leftover letters (Make an Arrow to start). Hmmm - We shall see - That typ of detail is important to me and I don't think its available - I may browse the net a bit for such stuff but I sure would like to use up this neat brass stuff on something (pic 2). Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

A little careful bending with the ole "Break" or "Bender" tool and it starts to shape up - I will drill a few "post holes" and paint the fence before anchoring it down with CA glue. I have WoodLand Scenics "Tombstones" in my details drawer and a Preisser scene called "Protestant Funeral" coming in the mail which should look great when all is installed. Cheers - Steve


----------



## raleets

:appl:Steve,
I will never....repeat, NEVER, be a craftsman on your level. You, sir, are indeed GOOD! :thumbsup::appl:
Can't wait to view more of your expertise.
Bob


----------



## Steve441

Wow Bob - That's a heck of a complement and I sure do apprecitate it Man! - I am not that great - I find with the right tools - patience - and always look ahead at whats to be done - so that you can ensure that what you are glueing together will work with what is ahead. And Practice. I usually do tests of finishes (paints etc) or whatever (glues) to see if they will work. Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Grave Yard Fence*

The fence came out pretty good - Nice and square - Flat Black Testors Rattle Can - It fits nice and flat on the layout but I will have to bring the uneven levels up a bit in a couple of places with some Smooth-It so there will be no major gaps under the fence. A few shrubs to conceal a glued joint and it will be great - I have to open the Gates before securing the fence as I am going to have a funeral going on! Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*N Scale BillBoard*

I've been working on this for many hours - It's an $8. kit so I am delighted - The wires were very hard to bend 3 the same and drill 3 micro-holes (and I mean small) and get the lights to hang the same. Came out rough but OK for me. Cigarette Ad was the way to go for me) - Tweezers holding it upright for pix. Cheers - Steve


----------



## concretepumper

Nice work Steve. Do the lights work?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

concretepumper said:


> Nice work Steve. Do the lights work?


Of course they do!


----------



## Steve441

*Telephone Booths*

Saturday Morning so I opened this kit up - now I am doomed to see if I can do it. The glass is optional but I can't see it without glass so I will attempt that as well - I'm trying to funny but humour eludes me when starting these little kits. I will leave that to you guys! I always appreciate your comments! :laugh::laugh: - Wish me luck - I will report back later - Steve


----------



## novice

Geez, your eyes must be magnifying glasses - I can barely see the edges with that model - it's tiny


----------



## Steve441

*Booths failing*

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: - I gotta laugh Guys! These things are pretty well impossible unless you work in a German Museum - (We all know Europeans are famous modelers) - The close-ups with camera are way better than my eyes, even with glasses. Paint pretty well impossible too - need a 1 bristle brush. I may try out my liquid mask. I have one more unmade booth to try. You can see how the shelf beside the phone is not alligned with the side brace. Drive you nuts trying to get that right. Anyways - I am giving them the old college try! Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*2nd Phone Booth*

The 2nd one is better - It's going to be situated in a tough neighbourhood so its been vandalized. Only 1 pane of glass and its beat up too. That's one of those standard little pots of paint beside it to give everyone an idea of size. I am going outside to do some gardening! - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

Steve441 said:


> The 2nd one is better - It's going to be situated in a tough neighbourhood so its been vandalized. Only 1 pane of glass and its beat up too. That's one of those standard little pots of paint beside it to give everyone an idea of size. I am going outside to do some gardening! - Cheers - Steve



Did you use your blood for the red color?:laugh:

That is the first thing I thought of when I saw the picture of the booth along with the razor blade. I would cut my finger off! 
Don't you have a good hobby razor knife? They are not that expensive.

Looks good, are you going to run a "wire" down to the top?

Did you paint on the coin price on the telephone too?

As I have been fooling around a little with my N if I ever start building models like your doing first thing I would have to get is a BIG magnifying glass!

My fingers are too big to even pick up some of the parts. My nephew told me to look in every box and bag with a magnifying glass when he brought them over. I found a lot of small pieces here and there mixed in. Good thing he told me as I might have just thrown them out without even seeing them.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

How big are the quarters you have to use to make a phone call?


----------



## raleets

Steve,
You are a hoot! :laugh:
Bob


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

I LOVE the phone booth. Sadly, my kids have absolutely no idea what a "phone booth" is. And they look all confused when they see a phone with an actual number DIAL on it.

Hey ... if you're looking for whimsical, how about a little Superman figure ducking around the corner near the phone booth? Maybe even a geeky looking Clark Kent with glasses coming the other way? 

TJ


----------



## Steve441

*Disappearing N Scale Detail Parts - Look Away and they're gone*

You guys crack me up - :laugh: :laugh: Take it easy Men! - Cheers - Steve


----------



## raleets

TJ,
Wow! I'm with you, man. My kids recall phone booths, but the grandkids have NO clue about them, or vinyl records, 8-tracks, cassettes, pay phones,
rabbit ears on TV's, outside antennas, no microwave, etc., etc., etc.
I'm OLD and the world has changed.
Bob


----------



## Steve441

Yeah Guys - I was thinkin' my Dad is 91 - a WW 2 Veteran - still alive - Man when he was a kid say in 1928 he was 8 - They had nothin compared to now just Radio I guess. My kid always marvels when I tell her about the old days in TV when we only had 2 channels (Canada) but we did get "Bonanza" in color but nobody had a color TV! LOL!


----------



## tjcruiser

"Dad, why do you say, 'Roll up the car window" when we just have to push a button???"

"Dad, why do you keep calling the Enter button on my computer a "carriage return" ???"

"Dad, can you tell us again what type of things you used to buy at a Five and Dime store?"


----------



## Steve441

*Telephone Booths*

Now they are available - But Pricey - They want over $20. to ship them to Canada! 


http://cgi.ebay.ca/1930s-40s-era-TE...456186?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item1c1b61757a


----------



## shaygetz

Just got my parts order from Bachmann...including the last 2 coupler boxes...to finish these beasts up. They run great---until they get to my 9 3/4" radius turns...


----------



## raleets

Steve,
We didn't have a TV in our house until I was in the 11th grade......a black & white 21" Zenith. We thought it was "big time" when we got the plastic jobbie to put over the screen.......blue on top, tan in the middle, and green on the bottom. :thumbsup: Westerns looked pretty good, but Milton Berle's blue hair and green suit was hidious  
Oh, damn, now I'm really showing my age hwell:
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Got a little "hangover" there Shay?


----------



## Steve441

Does that mean they can't do the 9 3/4 radius Shay?

Hey Bob - You did not give your age away - I still can't figure it out with that data you gave. I was thinking you were about my age of 56 now. Steve


----------



## raleets

Steve,
I vaguely recall being 56 :laugh: :laugh:
Bob


----------



## Steve441

There you go Man - 1955 was a very good year - We are a curious generation - Too young to have been true hippies - but old enough to appreciate groove on the "British Invasion" - You know what I mean - Rock & Roll - Man! They say that Canadians are preoccupied with 3 things Hockey, Beer, and Rock and Roll, Me I am not a great hockey fan but do enjoy the odd highlight. Quit drinkin'! But I still love my old music like you too! Steve


----------



## raleets

Steve,
If you take a peek at my website you'll understand just how much I love oldies music :thumbsup: :laugh:
www.cruisinwithbobsteel.com
Bob


----------



## shaygetz

Steve441 said:


> Does that mean they can't do the 9 3/4 radius Shay?
> Steve


They can...but without cars and separately...sigh...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I think that it's expecting a bit too much for those locomotives to do that kind of radius!


----------



## Steve441

Hmm - All thing must be considered in a track plan - I would like to get some passenger cars. I don't think I will plan for any tight curves at all. I have 9 X 4 foot table - Should be great in N Scale! I am gonna look for broken bundles of hard insulation foam (2" thick by 8X2 feet - with several in package for like $90. but reduced nicely due to damage.) I will check the building stores. I want to have some major changes in elevation for some dramatic effects and that foam stuff looks right for me (you can see I have been studying) - Rock & Roll Bob!!! Way to go Man! Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Jergen's Junk Yard*

Here goes this one. Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Nice corrugated roofing material!


----------



## Steve441

*Progess*

That corrugated roofing material in nice but tricky to get right. Finally got it however - Still the Dormers to put on along with other great detail parts supplied in this Super kit. This one has a bit of everything in it - The back wall with chimney is made of hydrocal which is cool. Great kit for someone to practice on to get the hang of this stuff! Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Why would a Quonsett hut have had a square (rather than half-round) front ??? Seems non-functional to me (in real life use). Just curious ...

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Don't know why TJ, but I've actually see them. I know why they did it with airport hangers, the doors rolled out on the part outside the roof line, but I don't know why a building like this would have it.


----------



## Gansett

There's a bunch of old garages and auto repair shops around here built prior to WWII still standing. After WWII many new places were built using surplus Quonset huts and to give the impression of a "real" building the false front was added on. That was told to me by a old timer who had such a shop.


----------



## tjcruiser

Interesting ... 

"Sure ... I can fix your car, Mister. I run the most honest shop in town. Just drive it in right here to my building with the fake facade ... Leave your wallet on the table, too ..."

Dohhh!



TJ


----------



## Steve441

*Finishing Up*

Few more details to go but its almost done - Touch up's on lights and chimney will be brick red I hope - etc. etc. - I will try to age the roof - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Finish for now*

Another super clean little building - I have a small army (n scale) of cleaners/painters/roofers/ who live near my layout and keep everything nice! You could also say I need to practice up in my weathering techniques! - Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

The Quonsett hut looks great! That corregated roofing material really brings the building to life. Nice work!

TJ


----------



## Steve441

*Chainlink Fence*

Thanks TJ - 1 thing I learned on my first layout was that for an old guy like me working on the center area is tough on the back - This time I am going to make individual scenes on warp proof backing so I can just prepare the (planned) area on the loayout and drop on the diorama and finish the edges to match the layout. I am trying to do this old fence for around the JunkYard - Tough going on this old kit - as the holes in the brass castings have to be enlarged with a micro drill - I am having "some fun" trying to get it right. There is one of these kits up on EBay now guys with my high bid - please do not bid as I need it for the reemaining fence around this building - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Fence*

Man is this tricky - I figure the only way to do this is by finishing under the fence a bit first - The fence material will be installed close to the ground making putting down any grass or such impossible. This is really just a test to see if I can actually do this fence - Many hours so far invested here - Kit calls for supplied super thin fishing line to be installed - 3 barbed wires on the angle of the posts above the fence - Sheesh - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Look for the llittle indents*

Pic 1 above shows the little indents on the angled out part on the top of each fence post - I gotta say the brass castings are nice (if only the little holes where the top rail were a tad larger so it would fit - tricky to get 'em in). I am not sure if I can do it Men! - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Ohhh ... I get it ...

When I saw your earlier photo with the fence posts all attached together (as shipped), I couldn't figure out what they were. Now I see them separated and performing as intended. Very nice detailing. That chain link looks great in such fine/accurate scale.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Steve441

*Junk Yard Diorama*

My new idea for ease of future sale of these items is to do each "scene" as a diorama on a thin board. They can be fitted into a layout and "finished in around the edges" easily and then removed easily - keeping all the value of the work - for an EBay auction - I am an old EBay guy (since '99) with 100% + feedback on over 1500 auctions. I have sold hundreds of items too.

This fence is turning out nicely. The building is just sitting on the little 6 by 6 inch board to give you an idea. I have painted the brass fence material - still gotta do the gates and posts etc.

I need the kit up on auction on EBay now guys - so please don't bid on it - Thanks - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*No Ageing Required*

This fence is going in looking beat up already. Still a few posts left in the kit to finish across the front.


----------



## Big Ed

Nice.......:thumbsup:


When your done with the fence you can paint each individual piece of scrap in the piles you have.

Use a very small brush.:thumbsup:

I thought this fence was up already?
Am I thinking of another fence?

I remember commenting on the gate being too small.


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve ... We're not gonna let you sell off your layout in pieces just yet!  Hold on there, bud ...


----------



## Steve441

*Fence*

No Way Man - I love these little babies (n scale buildings) - Just some thoughts for the far future. Makes working on them worthwhile if I believe I can get some good coin for them easily.

That's it for the 1st kit of Chainlink Fence - It's 14 inches long with the gates. That's 3/4 inch apart posts (10 scale feet). If I don't get the one on EBay I shall complete the fence with the fence that came with the JunkYard building. It's pretty cool and it only figures a junk yard would have a couple of different old fences surrounding it. Cheers - Steve - The daughter wants me to get started on the new Tattoo Parlour - Geeze - You should see the ink on her! Seriously. And only 22!


----------



## Steve441

Hey Ed - Do I have to paint them individually Man! - Holy Cow! - There has to be an easier way out of that problem - But I believe you are right - I started them the other day - I hope they are up to your standard - LOL - Thanks Man! - Steve (with my 000 brush)


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

You may already have this in the works, but I'm thinking the junk yard (with fence) needs a big ol' mean junkyard dog. Maybe a bulldog with a spiked collar, or something along those lines. Tied up on a chain to his mangy looking dog house. With the name "Spike" or "Axle" on a board nailed to the roof peak.

And some kids with a baseball bat staring through the fence, wondering how they're gonna get their baseball back ...

(Haven't I seen that in a movie before ???)

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

Steve441 said:


> Hey Ed - Do I have to paint them individually Man! - Holy Cow! - There has to be an easier way out of that problem - But I believe you are right - I started them the other day - I hope they are up to your standard - LOL - Thanks Man! - Steve (with my 000 brush)



I have piles of junk like that too.

For O it is a little easier to paint then the N.

Looking at mine that is the only way I see to do it.
Maybe an air brush?

Do you know of a different way?

I like the fence.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve441

Great ideas TJ - I like 'em both! Thanks - Steve

You got it right Ed - individual pieces of junk each with a different color - I like brush work - I don't have an Airbrush - will post a pic of how they are coming soon - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Junk, Skids, Tires and Drums*

Here's the junk piles and other stuff for the Junk Yard I am workin' on - Several more colors to go before I call the junk piles (these are all alloy parts) finished. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Junk*

Just about finished the details from the JunkYard kit - What about the pile of scrap I got as a separate detail part also shown ?? - sort of rust colored mass of metal parts. This was sold as pre-painted - but it does not look so hot to me. Does anybody else have some of this stuff?? Is it OK as is??

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Monroe-Models-N-9104-Scrap-Yard-Junk-Pile-Set-1-L-p/mon-9104.htm

Thanks - Steve


----------



## raleets

Hey, Steve,
I like TJ's idea about a vicious wachdog in the junkyard. "Sebastian" is a good name too. :laugh:
And, don't forget a couple of empty wine bottles here and there. 
Bob


----------



## Steve441

*New Bridge*

Indeed Bob - Wine bottles are a must! Meanwhile I am starting this cool bridge. It's an in depth kit with tons of parts to cut - pulled out the "Chopper". This one is another NScale Architect kit. Way Nice! Plus I got it on EBay for like half price and Low shipping too. The 4 little completed sections are just the start of the bottom columns so I am having a ton of fun with this sweet purchase - Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

That viaduct bridge looks like a fun build. Do you have a spot planned for it on the layout?

TJ


----------



## Steve441

*Bridge Progress*

It will go on a future layout TJ - My first one does not have ANY water so that's no good - Canada has an insane amount of water everywhere. 

This kit has hundreds of parts to give it that 3D look - I am hoping to get a good paint job on it - Gotta use a little filler in a few spots too. - Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Latex painters caulk to fill any small seams/voids? Wipe excess wiped off with moist finger, q-tips, etc.

Maybe add a very fine sand to the paint for textured concrete look?

TJ


----------



## Steve441

I use polyfilla instafil - very quick - I am gonna try some textured spray paint. Very fine textured grey sort of looks like what I want on my test. Really hard to cover the grain - Way too much work to use sanding sealer so I have opted for pre-textured paint - Pix later - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Bridge Almost Done*

The bridge needs its deck installed and some more paint but it sure did come along - For the $18. this baby cost I sure had fun - I would definately recommend this kit. Not easy (instructions leave a lot to be desired I thought) and very time consuming - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Bridge*

I would try this again if I could - At least its straight and the deck is level !! It took many hours of painstaking hours just to get it like this! Its fine with me! - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Finished Bridge*

Here's the pix - Great Kit! Turned out a bit rough as finishing is not my strong point. I am happy with it however because I made it ( I admit its from a kit - but there was at least 25 to 30 hours put in and that is not including paint drying time of course. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Pics?*

Try Again?


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

The bridge looks GREAT. I'm really glad that you used a textured paint ... really highlights the cement construction look.

You're gonna have fun working that geometry into the topography of some future layout. I'll bet the wheels are already turning in your head!

Excellent work!

(Just make sure that none of your "professional girls" start hanging out underneath the bridge span!)

TJ


----------



## Steve441

*Tattoo Parlour (for First 100 Kits)*

Thanks TJ - Here's a nifty little kit I am just starting that includes Tattoo signs as well as the Hardware signs - These hydrocal kits are a challenge to get right I believe - I spent the day getting suitable frames built so that the windows and door are sitting about correct - Keep you posted - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

Is the kit SUPPOSED to have wood frames around the cast windows, or did you find that that was necessary to get the windows to fit in a poor quality hydrocal part??? 

Just curious,

TJ


----------



## Steve441

*Hydrocal Tattoo Parlour*

Yes TJ - It was necessary to add the frames I thought - The 2 front windows had to be glued together and they did not fit right at all with out the frames. Same with the door. The rest of the openings are OK. I super glued it together - Patched the seams a tiny bit with spackle and sealed the plaster with 2 light coats of flat white. Now to get some color on this little baby - Small Footprint is 2 and a half inches by 1 and a quarter wide. Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve's improv handiwork: Yeah!!!!

Hydrocal kit quality and tolerance: Boooo!!!!!

(Though the tiny size of the structure does put those comments into context and perspective.)


----------



## Xnats

Dang Steve you just keep cranking these buildings out, I guess Spring has not sprung in your parts yet:laugh: While I got time to post, Nice job on the bridge, that will bring a cool sight on your new layout:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve441

*Progressing*

Thanks Guys - Yep - It seems I like to build these kits better than work on my layout but I want to get them done while enjoying my present set-up. I am looking forward to starting a new layout alright! Next time will be better and if I am happier with the overall look of the new layout - THEN I will take the necessary time to get the details right. For example I have a lot of vegetation (underbrush, bushes etc) work to do on my "Mill Layout" (Like Big ED advised - He is quite right - Thanks Ed) but may not do it. I will wait for the super detailing for the next time when my layout looks better (With Some Water!)


Here's some progress on the Tattoo Parlour - Still lots to get done on this kit - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Fire Escape*

I had to get started on this little gem for the Tattoo Parlour - Man there are some small lazer cut presicion fit parts here - Very fragile stuff - Hope it will be more robust once complete - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Signs for Parlour*

I like lots of signs  - I will use a Sharpie marker to do the edges before decoupaging them on using Gorilla Glue - I will make a Drainpipe or 2 to cover a couple of seams as well. Gotta finish up the building a bit before installing the fragile Fire Escape (shown) - Cheers - Steve


----------



## raleets

Steve,
Do you create your own signs? If so, how do you get white (or light) lettering onto a dark background?
Bob


----------



## Artieiii

Nice tattoo parlor.....excellent work!
-Art


----------



## haphall

Steve-the build looks fine. Randy who runs DowntownDeco has been very quick to reply whenever I've had questions. He's a member on several forums and has gone through several builds in detail on them. You can reach him through his web site at www.downtowndeco.com . All his stuff is guaranteed and he wants his customers to have successful results. Might be worth a try. I assume you're not the first to come up against this problem.


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Art - 

Bob - These signs were in the kit - 1st 100 buyers get the Tattoo Parlour signs they say - after that its just a Hardware Store - Frankly - I rely on the stuff in the kits - I am not much of a scratch builder. I did get a "Signs" package made by Bar Mills.

Steve


----------



## Steve441

haphall said:


> Steve-the build looks fine. Randy who runs DowntownDeco has been very quick to reply whenever I've had questions. He's a member on several forums and has gone through several builds in detail on them. You can reach him through his web site at www.downtowndeco.com . All his stuff is guaranteed and he wants his customers to have successful results. Might be worth a try. I assume you're not the first to come up against this problem.


Thanks Man - I will check that out - Steve


----------



## raleets

Steve,
Thanks. I've created several "custom" signs for my layout with my PC, but am limited to "dark print on light paper". Wish I knew how to put white (light) letters on dark paper. 
Anyone out there have the answer?
Bob


----------



## Fifer

I am nearing the finish of my ATSF Boom Tender. Next will be modifying the crane.




























Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That looks great, must be a very high level of "crappy".


----------



## T-Man

raleets said:


> Steve,
> Thanks. I've created several "custom" signs for my layout with my PC, but am limited to "dark print on light paper". Wish I knew how to put white (light) letters on dark paper.
> Anyone out there have the answer?
> Bob


All you do is print a dark background and change the font color to white.








3/27/09

The original thread.


----------



## Fifer

gunrunnerjohn said:


> That looks great, must be a very high level of "crappy".


Thanks John .

Mike


----------



## Fifer

Here is the progress so far on the ATSF Crane to go with the tender Photo's.
I know it is not perfect but close, for me, is good.
I used some old acrylics I had on it and it just would not dry so I put Polly Scale on top and that totally hosed it up so I had to drag out the media blaster and blast all the paint off and start over with Polly Scale yellow.
I will let it dry till tomorrow and paint the blue. Boom is also painted.












Mike


----------



## tooter

gunrunnerjohn said:


> That looks great, must be a very high level of "crappy".


Yeah... if *that's* "crappy"...

...then my work is downright "s****y"! :laugh:

Greg


----------



## Fifer

choo choo said:


> Yeah... if *that's* "crappy"...
> 
> ...then my work is downright "s****y"! :laugh:
> 
> Greg


Thanks Greg , I am hoping to get some more done on it tomorrow.
Mike


----------



## Steve441

*Junk Yard*

Hi Everyone - I am still here - I have been practising (I need it) on the junk yard - Got some detals in and the fence done - I did the tiny lunch wagon with a guy inside serving customers which you can hardly see. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

Looks good Steve.:thumbsup:

I see you painted some of the junk?

You need a forklift in there now?
Or an old small crane maybe?
Maybe an old boom truck?


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

Excellent touches of realism in the junkyard. I like the haphazard placement of pallets, odds-n-ends, etc. And "Spike the dog!

Great work,

TJ


----------



## Fifer

Steve441 said:


> Hi Everyone - I am still here - I have been practising (I need it) on the junk yard - Got some detals in and the fence done - I did the tiny lunch wagon with a guy inside serving customers which you can hardly see. Cheers - Steve


Steve , that looks fabulous !!!!
I love it!!

Mike


----------



## Steve441

Yes Ed - I tried to get the junk to look better withh some paint - An old Boom Truck would be just right - I am going to look into one of those - Thanks - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Fork Lift*

Hey Ed - I looked through my kits and found this nice little Fork Lift I shall attempt to paint and build. Thanks again for the great advice - I will keep an eye out for the elusive Boom Truck in N Scale (retired) - Gotta head up to the lake for a few days but its nice to know I have a project on the go - Very little flash on this nicely detailed kit - Cheers - Steve


----------



## mnnscaleguy

*Workbench*

Here's a-couple projects I'm working on. 

Car Shop. 3 inches wide x 6 inches long x 2.5 inches high. This is for my Roundhouse / RR HQ Complex. It's at a ruff cut stage. The material is wood. I'm waiting to find the right doors and windows before making the final trims.

Oil Tanks. I like being a bit creative and recycle / reusing things. These are a start to my Tank Farm. The larger item in back is an empty disk holder. The taller one is an empty food seasoning container. The forward 3 are tops to spray paint cans. I think that after I get ladders & railings on them, they should work pretty well.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

They'll look great, and they're readily available and very cheap. You are starting to sound like T-Man here.


----------



## mnnscaleguy

Thanks gunrunner. Yes... cheap / inexpensive indeed. Think I might try to finish off a-couple of the tanks today.

Steve441: I love all your builds ! I find you junk yard very inspiring.


----------



## Steve441

Thanks for the kind words guys - I am back from the cottage and will get some time to work on stuff - Keep you posted - Steve 

Hey mnnscaleguy - Your scratch work inspires me to try to do my own dog-house instead of sucking for the kit - Thanks Man! - Steve

http://cgi.ebay.ca/N-Scale-Dog-Hous...724308?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item5ad69dd414


----------



## T-Man

I like the CD holder, if you find a lid a lttle larger,flip it upside down and use it as a spill dam. :thumbsup:

That forklift looks awful small.

This picture shows the coiffure dam for a group of tanks, I have seen them singley too. The picture was hard to find. Gee.


----------



## T-Man

*My Version.*

Well sort of with Mnnscaleguy's idea. I added a coffee can cover.


----------



## sstlaure

I've been working on a number of Walther's grain series kits

933-3022 ADM Grain elevator
933-2935 Surge Bin (1)
933-2936 Conveyor Leg (1)
933-2937 Wet/Dry storage bins (2)

I'm going to put them together into a 18"x48" diorama that will eventually be a part of my new layout. I figured if I can't build the whole thing yet I can at least do some pieces.

Unfortunately my camera got stolen so no pics until I can borrow the wife's.


----------



## Steve441

Sounds Great Scott - We look forward to the pics. I like the idea of doing a diorama and working it into a layout - Its hard on the back to get the all the details in a scene at parts of a layout that are out of reach. I am going to do the same - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Fork Lift*

It's almost done - A bit crappy - My first try at a real india ink/alcohol - Just bought some this afteroon. Good enough for me for now however. Its gonna go in in the Junk Yard so its gotta be beat-up looking. I want to practice doing some "water" - I got a 32 ounce jugs of EnviroTex and a pot of "Gloss Medium" - I will try both out to see how I can do it - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

I think it looks nice and grimy.:thumbsup:

Now tell me you scratch built it?


----------



## tjcruiser

Holy <bleep>, Steve ... that thing looks like it's driven through the La Brea Tar Pits! I like! I've seen quite a few unloved forklifts that end up looking like that. Good work!

TJ


----------



## Steve441

*Fork Lift*

Thanks Guys - I guess it is OK if you guys give your seal of approval - It is made from a kit Big Ed - "Alloy Forms N Scale 7000 Lb Champ Forklift" - Here's a few more pix of the almost complete JunkYard - Cheers - Steve (Hey - I just noticed the chair behind the Lunch Wagon has fallen over - Will fix)


----------



## Big Ed

All it needs are some pigeon on the roof.

You can model some out of modeling clay.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

The guys at the South Shore Model RR Club (MA) did a great job with seagulls (and seagull poop!) on one of their building roofs ... adds a great (albeit dirty) sense of realism:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4945&d=1287896026

TJ


----------



## Steve441

*Water*

You guys are 100% right - The building is way too clean - I will get around to it - It's not glued down. Meanwhile - I have started my first ever "water" (You sure can tell I am new to this stuff). This was paint on foam carved out with a cut off wheel of a dremel and then Envirotex poured on. Gotta get my artistic skills honed up for this. I will keep practicing with mini amounts of the goo until I get the colors right (Deep Black/green for the deep areas and feathering out to a shore color (whatever that is) Hmm - Any advice is totally welcome Folks! Thanks & Cheers - Steve


----------



## makarick123

*on my work bench at the moment - Box cars*

Box cars , a hopper, gondola , and a few tankers all being weathered.

Here is one I finished yesterday 














































Here are some I also finished recently.














































ebay ID. makarick123


----------



## Steve441

Sweet Job Man!! You have that process down pat! Steve


----------



## makarick123

*One of my other recent projects Thanks to Paul Templar*

http://www.all-model-railroading.co.uk/amr/index.htm

I want to share this with you because like some of you when we started in this hobby there was no internet. There were books and magazines.
I ran across this link above thanks to someone that posted on another site that I belong to. 
The link was a collection of some of the work of Paul Templar, and some of his articles.

He was a mentor of mine , I took the knowledge and practiced on my older layouts and alot of his methods that I learned still hold up to todays world of the modern version of modeling "buy a kit for anything" I am a DIY person and build an occasional kit yes, but I like doing things the old fashioned way , from scratch.
ebay ID. makarick123
So here is a template I made from the link above under "Making trestles"
all credit for the trestle jig go to the late Paul Templar and AMR.

Here are a few bents I have been working on.














































































































I used ordinary hard wood 1/8" dowels for the timbers and cut the verticles 
from leftover materials and even cut some popsicle sticks to finish when I ran out of pre cut.


----------



## makarick123

thanks Steve I'm new here but not to the hobby. Just trying to expand my horizons.


----------



## Fifer

Fifer said:


> I am nearing the finish of my ATSF Boom Tender. Next will be modifying the crane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



I finaly finished the ATSF Crane boom tender.
It was a lot of work but I am happy with the results. Not the same # as pictured but OK with me.














































Mike


----------



## tjcruiser

Nice work, guys!

Mac -- excellent proportions / detailing on the truss work.

Fifer -- the little details like tie-down wire and coiled cable really bring things to life.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Fifer

tjcruiser said:


> Nice work, guys!
> 
> Mac -- excellent proportions / detailing on the truss work.
> 
> Fifer -- the little details like tie-down wire and coiled cable really bring things to life.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TJ


Thanks TJ , Now to finish the Crane..

Mike


----------



## Fifer

I have been on structure frenzy as it has been way too hot to be outside.

The tower is a Kato kit and the houses are all Laser Art. I have to highly recommend the Laser Art kits. They go together easy and have a lot of detail. The Kato tower was just stucco’d and the roof was modified as well as interior painted and people installed to try and Americanize it.




























Thanks , Mike


----------



## Steve441

*Tattoo Parlour*

Back on page 18 of this thread I posted the build pix of the DowntownDeco Tattoo Shop - Here is is - finished for now - Cheers - Steve


----------



## haphall

Nice build Steve. How was it working with the cast walls in N? I didn't even know that series was available in N. Came out good.


----------



## Fifer

Steve441 said:


> Back on page 18 of this thread I posted the build pix of the DowntownDeco Tattoo Shop - Here is is - finished for now - Cheers - Steve


Very Nice Steve , never thought of a tattoo parlor.

Mike


----------



## Big Ed

Nice Steve.:thumbsup:

Now, how are you going to add tats to the people standing outside the shop?:laugh:


----------



## Fifer

big ed said:


> Nice Steve.:thumbsup:
> 
> Now, how are you going to add tats to the people standing outside the shop?:laugh:


Ed , I would have told you they are there, you didn't see them ????


----------



## shaygetz

Won these in a drawing on another forum...nice models though putting them together w/o instructions provided by the manufacturers was interesting to say the least...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

What's that contraption supposed to lift?


----------



## shaygetz

Its a container lift truck...it grabs them from the top and stacks them about the inter-modal yard....


----------



## Fifer

shaygetz said:


> Won these in a drawing on another forum...nice models though putting them together w/o instructions provided by the manufacturers was interesting to say the least...


Hey Shay , The cement truck doen't do much for me but the container lift is way cool. Do you go that modern??
Thanks , Mike


----------



## shaygetz

My modeling is as eclectic as one can get. While I do try to be careful in my photographs, you will find on my layouts an interesting mix from about 1860 to the present. My hobby leans more towards the model trains themselves vs. modeling real trains. In the end, I just enjoy the models...new and old.

At 1:150 scale, the cement truck wouldn't do in your store either....










It always amazes me when a company forks over $150k to tool a model that does not fit a popular modeling scale.


----------



## Fifer

Well , I finally got this project nearly completed. I need a rear light and firecracker antenna, but here it is. I had to cheat on the SF logo and it is to large but I have to live with it and I made the Amarillo decal for the boom.





































Thanks , Mike


----------



## David-Stockwell

*Just more bridges*

Hi All,

It's been a few months since I posted anything.hwell: 
Bridge selling has been slow so I decided to build up an inventory for later and then post 3 or 4 bridges on EBAY all at once The 1st one (timber deck bridge) is finished, the 2nd one (steel deck girder and trestle bridge) still needs 2 more trestles added and abutments. Ran out of channels, I beams, etc. The 3rd bridge I just threw in for the hell of it. It's a custom bridge order.

Cheers Dave,


----------



## gc53dfgc

I see making metal bridges hasn't got the best of you has it?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

shaygetz said:


> Its a container lift truck...it grabs them from the top and stacks them about the inter-modal yard....


Neat, it looks kinda' small to pick up containers, I guess the looks are deceiving.


----------



## shaygetz

Mike...David...excellent work, the both of you...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Neat, it looks kinda' small to pick up containers, I guess the looks are deceiving.


Never thought I'd go inter-modal on my layout...greed for containers, get thee behind me...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Good thing you don't need O-scale stuff, I'd never get any. 

At some point I might try to do something with containers, I have my hands full just trying to assemble the materials to get the ceiling track up!


----------



## lears2005

Man shaygets I dont know how you do it. You can take anything any one gives you and turn it in to a work of art. I dont know how you find it all.


----------



## Fifer

lears2005 said:


> Man shaygets I dont know how you do it. You can take anything any one gives you and turn it in to a work of art. I dont know how you find it all.


Ditto !!!!


----------



## shaygetz

Well...if you've noticed my avatar, I find the "Pain or oil of cloves" bit works pretty good in making deals....:thumbsup:


----------



## David-Stockwell

gc53dfgc said:


> I see making metal bridges hasn't got the best of you has it?


Hi Dave,

Yeah I'm still trying my hand at them only time will tell whether or not they are nice enough :thumbsdown::thumbsup:for people to buy them. I've got one more design in the back of my mind to do, then I'll sit back and wait and see what happens.:thumbsup::thumbsdown:

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Steve441

*Docks*

I must get these built before pouring the water - I got 'em at the LHS. I think I shall make 2 at half the width. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Docks & Piers*

Gotta finish of the 3 docks I will use with some legs (pillers - posts - whatever) and also am making sure all is straight and in correct position with the piers for the Highway bridge - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Fifer

Here is this weeks project. I got this Revell Model which has been released in many forms,and is N Scale. I will use it on the new layout at the docks as A small freighter.






















Mike


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Mike,

Nice looking freighter. I can almost see the rust oozing off of the bulwarks already! Have fun with the build and weathering!

Did you cut the hull away below the waterline (for a float scene), or did the model have the lower hull as a removable piece? Just curious.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> Nice looking freighter. I can almost see the rust oozing off of the bulwarks already! Have fun with the build and weathering!
> 
> Did you cut the hull away below the waterline (for a float scene), or did the model have the lower hull as a removable piece? Just curious.
> 
> TJ



Freighter?
That a fish trawler.
A Russian spy vessel!

Does it give you all the parts to make it a fisher?

I like the low in the water look, looks like it has a full pay load on it.

Nice Mike.:thumbsup:
What colors are you painting it?


----------



## Fifer

tjcruiser said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> Nice looking freighter. I can almost see the rust oozing off of the bulwarks already! Have fun with the build and weathering!
> 
> Did you cut the hull away below the waterline (for a float scene), or did the model have the lower hull as a removable piece? Just curious.
> 
> TJ


Thanks TJ , It was full hull and I cut it off on the table saw then sanded it smooth.
Thanks , Mike


----------



## Fifer

big ed said:


> Freighter?
> That a fish trawler.
> A Russian spy vessel!
> 
> Does it give you all the parts to make it a fisher?
> 
> I like the low in the water look, looks like it has a full pay load on it.
> 
> Nice Mike.:thumbsup:
> What colors are you painting it?


Thanks , Not sure of colors but considering Black hull and wood decks with grey cabins and some red accents.

Mike


----------



## Big Ed

Fifer said:


> Thanks , Not sure of colors but considering Black hull and wood decks with grey cabins and some red accents.
> 
> Mike



With the crappy work you do I am sure it will look great!:thumbsup:

Does that come with all the rigging for making it a fishing vessel? (Trawler?)


----------



## Fifer

big ed said:


> With the crappy work you do I am sure it will look great!:thumbsup:
> 
> Does that come with all the rigging for making it a fishing vessel? (Trawler?)


Thanks ED , yes there is all kinds of parts and railings to be installed yet.
Thanks , Mike


----------



## Steve441

Looking forward to seeing it Mike - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Boat Rental Co.*

I am continuing this while I wait for my "water" to cure. Not done yet but you get the idea - The roof is a cast solid piece. Trying out my weathering technics which need practice - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Model Tech Studios Kit*

The Muddy River Boat Rental kit is quite nice with all the details they supply (shown - primed) - I will add the ones in the scan too but perhaps not the "Speedboats" - They - or more probably just one - will go elsewhere on the river. That (Speedboat) will be a test of my painting ability (which is only fair but improving). Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Hotel by DownTown Deco*

I had a pipette of CA glue that needed to get used so I popped this one together . It will only need a little plaster fill at one corner. You put these ones together first (or at least I do) before paint and such. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*DownTown Deco*

I may well get started on these little gems! - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Fifer

Steve , Those are fun kits and look great on a layout !!!!

I have started a Blair Line Sunset Motel. I have stuccoed the office and built the room bases and walls. This is a very well designed kit and goes together extremely well. I will be calling it the Yucca Motel and have scanned and redone the sign on photo paper and sprayed with Testors Decal coating to protect the ink. The yucca on top of the sign will have a long stem coming out the top. I will be using Model Tech Studios roof sign maker to make the Yucca sign that goes on top of the bungalows.




























Mike


----------



## Steve441

Very Nice Mike - Thanks for the tips on signs - Steve


----------



## Fifer

Steve441 said:


> Very Nice Mike - Thanks for the tips on signs - Steve


Very Welcome Sreve.
Mike


----------



## Steve441

*Boats - Etc.*

I have two of these unpainted Speedboats I will attemp - If I put some ripples behind it do you think it sits correctly on the water??? I may go for it if I can get a half decent paint job away on one of them. Any thoughts? - Thanks - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Boat Rental Co.*

This one is pretty well done (for now) except for final detailing - Not that great as it was hard to get the cast resin roof color which has 1/2 of the side walls - to match the front and rear wall color - But I am happy - Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Your water is so flat, that you might want to consider a waterskier running behind one of your boats?!?

TJ


----------



## shaygetz

Steve441 said:


> I have two of these unpainted Speedboats I will attemp - If I put some ripples behind it do you think it sits correctly on the water??? I may go for it if I can get a half decent paint job away on one of them. Any thoughts? - Thanks - Steve


I grew up on the water, boat models are a bear to make realistic. The best I ever saw was done by a modeler who was regularly published in the 70s, Rodger Baker. He would set them in stiff plaster to make them set lower into the water, then carve the wave action into the stiffening plaster. He'd finish it up with varying shades of blue and green with white wave caps and many coats of varnish. I'll see if I can't find a pic...


----------



## Steve441

I can see where it would be way hard to do - I will probably not use them on this layout except for maybe on a trailer or something like that - I am having fun painting them but I am not very good - So small! Rodger Baker's technique sound great. It would take me some practice just to start getting it right! Thanks - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

Looking nice Steve.:thumbsup:
I love all the detail you find and add.

I think BOAT RENTAL would have looked better on the roof.

Is that what the kit gave you, just BOATS letters?

Better yet, STEVE'S BOAT RENTAL.:thumbsup:

Maybe some clear calking would make the ripples?
Add a splash of white to them
If it don't it wouldn't be hard to remove them.


----------



## Steve441

Yeah Ed and Thanks - Just lazer cut "Boat" letters only in the kit. I am going to study the water effects techniques people use and see if I can practise a couple to get them right - Yes you are right about the Envirotex surface - Way Durable for cleaning - I just got back from the cottage and will keep youi posted. Steve


----------



## Big4fan

*Santa Fe E8a converted to Penn Central*

Ok so I was browsing the web and came across a PC paint scheme I had never seen before (Yellow over Blue). I liked it and decided to convert a Concor/Rivarossi E8 to PC with a New Haven FL-9 paint scheme. 

I removed the war bonnet decal, and the air horns before sanding and priming. I still need to locat or fabricate the hancock whistle found on the FL-9's. I liked the scheme so much that I painted an undecorated Kato EMD E8A with the second NH styled pic I found.



















KATO EMD E8A,










I plan on weathering them later.


----------



## buffalowings

wow, I didn't realize this hobby would be so addicting, plus it's surprising how much of my past hobbies and interests are integrated into this hobby (plastic modeling, cardstock models, painting and...most important of all, tracks! though the family thinks I'm kinda idiotic for buying track when i don't even have the trains yet...hwell: well, I guess i did make a mistake winning a bid on atlas code 80 n gauge track when the train set i won a couple days later comes with code 55 hwell: 

anywho, this isn't my layout mind you! just got too excited seeing miniscule track and decided to use pushpins to mount on my building board (balsa wood aeroplanes) the buildings are in HO scale since I had my eyes on HO until i realized the space limitations... oh dear..more regrets. anywho, in the background is my trusty single action badge airbrush and a compressor i found on ebay. oh and in the left hand corner (those little brownish specks... are n scale oil drums )

now i just gotta wait for my locomotives to arrive, get some 1/4-1/2" foam core and make some serious progress into my layout

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6087/6121858285_06a72a5efc.jpg
http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6200/6121858195_bfbd0ddc72.jpg

quick edit/question: now that i do have a bit of code 80 track on my hands, what should i do with it? since i'm planning on using code 55, could it be used as defunct track by the main line (overgrown with weeds of course)


----------



## Steve441

This is a super hobby that encompasses a lot of skills - Have Fun - You're idea (defunct track) is great - Steve


----------



## David-Stockwell

*Just more bridges*

Hi All,

It's been a few months since I posted anything. I've been busy building custom bridges and also in and out of ER at the local hospital with phenomena about 3 times:thumbsdown:, so I just thought I would say hello and offer a couple of photo's of my last bridge. Mailed it out today.
Tomorrow I get to go to the hospital and they will run one of those picture tubes down into my lungs and try to find out just "WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON WITH ME":thumbsup::thumbsdown:
Anyway here are the photo's

Cheers, Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Sorry to hear about the health issues, but it's a nice looking bridge.


----------



## Fifer

Dave , I hope they figure it all out.:thumbsup:
Maybe all the dust from the flying lumber on that beautiful bridge!!!

Mike


----------



## tjcruiser

David,

Offering a prayer for your good health.

Another beautiful bridge ... thanks for sharing!

TJ


----------



## Artieiii

David-Stockwell said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It's been a few months since I posted anything. I've been busy building custom bridges and also in and out of ER at the local hospital with phenomena about 3 times:thumbsdown:, so I just thought I would say hello and offer a couple of photo's of my last bridge. Mailed it out today.
> Tomorrow I get to go to the hospital and they will run one of those picture tubes down into my lungs and try to find out just "WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON WITH ME":thumbsup::thumbsdown:
> Anyway here are the photo's
> 
> Cheers, Dave


Wow I have seen some of your other bridges on this forum and they are spectacular! They make my truss bridges look like child's play toys. Kudo's on the newest addition. Someone is gonna have a very nice early xmas present for their layout this year.
-Art


----------



## David-Stockwell

Fifer said:


> Dave , I hope they figure it all out.:thumbsup:
> Maybe all the dust from the flying lumber on that beautiful bridge!!!
> 
> Mike





tjcruiser said:


> David,
> 
> Offering a prayer for your good health.
> 
> Another beautiful bridge ... thanks for sharing!
> 
> TJ





Artieiii said:


> Wow I have seen some of your other bridges on this forum and they are spectacular! They make my truss bridges look like child's play toys. Kudo's on the newest addition. Someone is gonna have a very nice early xmas present for their layout this year.
> -Art


Thank you all for your comments!!
Got the endoscopy done. Now I have to wait about a week for the results I'm a tired old fart now. I've been toying with the idea of a Z scale steel deck type bridge as my next project. I know there are no Z scale modelers on the forum, but there is always EBAY. After I rest up some.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## kursplat

David-Stockwell said:


> Thank you all for your comments!!
> Got the endoscopy done. Now I have to wait about a week for the results I'm a tired old fart now. I've been toying with the idea of a Z scale steel deck type bridge as my next project. I know there are no Z scale modelers on the forum, but there is always EBAY. After I rest up some.
> 
> Cheers, Dave


Dave, glad to see your still knocking out your fantastic bridges. hope all goes well with the tests

:thumbsup:


----------



## David-Stockwell

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Sorry to hear about the health issues, but it's a nice looking bridge.





kursplat said:


> Dave, glad to see your still knocking out your fantastic bridges. hope all goes well with the tests
> 
> :thumbsup:


Thank you both for your responses. I have noticed of late that the speed that I finish these bridges has slowed somewhat. But I guess I should have expected thathwell:with the health interruptions of late

Cheers and have a nice Sundy Dave


----------



## Big Ed

Hey Steve, how come your posting all these here instead of your #2 layout thread?

Just wondering....

Do you know your not putting these in your thread and are putting them in the what is on your work bench thread?

I still think STEVE'S BOATS would be nice.


----------



## Steve441

Good question Ed - Does not make much diff to me - Theoretically the building is on my workbench - so I thought I might use that thread - but my last pics show it on the layout - so its a bit confusing. Let me know what is best guys (TJ, Ed or whoever) - I am back from the cottage for a bit but I got a bunch of stuff to do so not much happening with train stuff. I will keep you posted - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

Ed has a good point ... you might want to have a Mod consolidate your layout posts here over to your own (existing) layout thread. Have a read back through this thread, and let me know what you think ... and what (if any) post numbers to move.

No big deal either way ... but sometimes it's nice to see one's layout in one major thread.

TJ


----------



## Steve441

Sounds good to me and I see the point - How about I just start posting all my posts from here on in to my build thread. The only posts to this thread with respect to my 2nd layout are on this and the previous page. I suppose if you wanted to move them over it would be fine -That is from post 274 to 284 - Thanks - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Moved! To here ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7950

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

Steve441 said:


> Good question Ed - Does not make much diff to me - Theoretically the building is on my workbench - so I thought I might use that thread - but my last pics show it on the layout - so its a bit confusing. Let me know what is best guys (TJ, Ed or whoever) - I am back from the cottage for a bit but I got a bunch of stuff to do so not much happening with train stuff. I will keep you posted - Steve



As it is your build, I think it is better with your thread.

I just wanted to know if you knew where you were posting them.

Don't matter to me.

Steve's Boat Rentals then? :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve441

Ok Ed - They will be with the build thread - I did know were I was posting too - just thought I would sprea 'em out - Thanks - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

Steve441 said:


> Ok Ed - They will be with the build thread - I did know were I was posting too - just thought I would sprea 'em out - Thanks - Steve




OK


STEVE'S BOAT RENTAL & SALES then?:thumbsup:


----------



## flyvemaskin

I have 3 lifelike GP 38-2's on the bench. A couple are brand new, and none work worth a darn. Lifelike redid a lot of their stuff and it all works very nicely, but I guess these haven't been done yet, so am taking them apart to see If I can make em run as is, or may just repower them with kato motors. I did this to some old Atlas GP 30's and they run great now


----------



## David-Stockwell

*Where's the "WHATS ON YOUR N SCALE WORKBENCH THREAD"*

Here's what is on my N scale workbench!! Mine keeps switching from HO to O to N and then Z scale and back again!!!:laugh:

It's actually a bridge, but it may not look like that right now:laugh:

Cheers, Dave


----------



## marzbarz

Currently working on my refinery setup...


----------



## Carl

Like to work on the refinery. Looks like you should be up and running in the very near future.


----------



## marzbarz

I do love working with modern day industrial structures. I'm almost their, I ordered three more plastruct refiners and some extra pipping so it might take me a little longer than i originally planned out.


----------



## mrmtox

Decided to re-do the manor house and mill house of my English village with some elevation, new lighting and landscaping. Can't go bigger these days so improvements are the task. Also have started re-doing my "haunted house" in my 50s town scene; again a bit of elevation, one additional building (will be the witch's hut) and some scary lighting. Got to keep busy, I guess it's true - it's never done!


----------



## Carl

Very nicely done. The landscape effort looks great.


----------



## mrmtox

I can't remember if I previously posted pics of my recently completed elevated tracks (apologize for the duplication if I did!). The lower track that loops over and around itself is about 65' in total length, is DCC and handles up to four trollies or three small freights at once. The higher track makes a single loop around the perimeter of the table (approx 28') and is DC. Didn't have room to go bigger horizontally, so went up. It was quite a project ! Still working out a few kinks in the (tooo) sharp curves on the lower track but GREAT fun.


----------



## David-Stockwell

Here's another update on my current bridge project.
Deck girder is done, just not mounted yet and beginning to get some detail added to the truss section.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Carl

Very nice bridges.....do you use styrene or wood for the bridges?


----------



## David-Stockwell

Carl said:


> Very nice bridges.....do you use styrene or wood for the bridges?


Hi Carl,

I use basswood almost 100% for my bridges. I started building only timber type bridges but in the last year I been also doing Steel types but I like working with wood instead of plastic. i prefer using white glues for the models because I can manipulate the joints easier than the plastic cements or ACC which is to fast drying for me. I like using acrylic paints for easy cleanup and they don't take well on plastics.

Dave


----------



## tjcruiser

Another masterpiece in progress, Dave! This one's a bit modern for you ... nice to see your diversity.

TJ


----------



## Fifer

tjcruiser said:


> Another masterpiece in progress, Dave! This one's a bit modern for you ... nice to see your diversity.
> 
> TJ


Yep +1 Dave

Mike


----------



## Carl

Dave.....I have found a wood sealer, that the guys who make fine furniture use. I have used on minor repairs to a couple of wood gun cases I have. The stuff is oil based and I am going to see if the adhesion between two wood pieces can be improved by sealing the wood and using CA as the adhesive.


----------



## David-Stockwell

tjcruiser said:


> Another masterpiece in progress, Dave! This one's a bit modern for you ... nice to see your diversity.
> 
> TJ





Fifer said:


> Yep +1 Dave
> 
> Mike





Carl said:


> Dave.....I have found a wood sealer, that the guys who make fine furniture use. I have used on minor repairs to a couple of wood gun cases I have. The stuff is oil based and I am going to see if the adhesion between two wood pieces can be improved by sealing the wood and using CA as the adhesive.


Hi Guys, and thanks!!!
I was actually forced into building this steel type bridge!! I got a message asking if I did custom bridges and I says, YEP I DOES CUSTOM BRIDGES:laugh:
I says send me some pictures and dimensions and I'll do my best to build one the way you want. Now that I'm into it I'm trying to give him as much detail as I can so he gets a bridge he can be proud of! Those little braces on the side are only 1/4" wide and I built one just to see if I could, without going crazy. It turned out okay Still have 4 more to do yet.

I took one more pic to show some additional bracing and gussets I added to the bottom and sides.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell

HI all,

Well my last project is now finished.
Here are some photo's of the final bridge assembly.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Ranger

That is some outstanding work


----------



## Big Ed

Nicely done David.:thumbsup:


Your finished? 
It looks like you missed some spots on the catwalk planking.

It would be nice if your customer gave you a picture to show us when he/she gets it installed on his/her layout.


----------



## Fifer

Dave , it is well worth the efforts!!!!!

Fine Bridge combination!!!

Mike


----------



## marzbarz

Nice!!!!


----------



## Carl

Outstanding work.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It's hard to make a unique comment about David's bridges, they are simply awesome! :thumbsup: The craftsmanship and level of detail are museum quality!


----------



## David-Stockwell

Ranger said:


> That is some outstanding work





big ed said:


> Nicely done David.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Your finished?
> It looks like you missed some spots on the catwalk planking.
> 
> It would be nice if your customer gave you a picture to show us when he/she gets it installed on his/her layout.





Fifer said:


> Dave , it is well worth the efforts!!!!!
> 
> Fine Bridge combination!!!
> 
> Mike





marzbarz said:


> Nice!!!!





Carl said:


> Outstanding work.





gunrunnerjohn said:


> It's hard to make a unique comment about David's bridges, they are simply awesome! :thumbsup: The craftsmanship and level of detail are museum quality!


Hello to all of you, Ranger, big ed, Fifer, marzbarz, Carl, and gunrunnerjohn

Did I miss anyone??sorrythanks to all of you for your kind and outstanding comments:thumbsup:I'm flabbergasted!! That's a very old phrase that people my age use:laugh:
big ed I didn't miss anything. That's exactly how I planned it.:laugh: Actually the lighting I used washed out a lot of color. :thumbsdown: I don't paint the walkway the same shade all the way. IT'S CALLED WEATHERING:laugh:
All of you have a great day and evening!!! Dave


----------



## Big Ed

OK, I thought you missed some spots.









See the picture above?
I have been counting rivets also, 
I inspected your fastening of the girders to the abutments and came to the conclusion that they won't pass inspection.

Instead of just 2 in the middle, the bridge would be more secure using four, 6 3/8"" in from each corner according to my calculations. 
You will need to fix that before letting any trains roll over the bridge.
Not just in this one spot but all the others too.

How about an operating draw bridge next, David? With an electric motor.
That should keep you busy for a day.:thumbsup:

No? On the draw bridge?

Then how about a lift bridge like, the famous Jersey lift bridge in Elizabeth?:thumbsup:


----------



## David-Stockwell

big ed said:


> OK, I thought you missed some spots.
> 
> View attachment 19980
> 
> 
> See the picture above?
> I have been counting rivets also,
> I inspected your fastening of the girders to the abutments and came to the conclusion that they won't pass inspection.
> 
> Instead of just 2 in the middle, the bridge would be more secure using four, 6 3/8"" in from each corner according to my calculations.
> You will need to fix that before letting any trains roll over the bridge.
> Not just in this one spot but all the others too.
> 
> How about an operating draw bridge next, David? With an electric motor.
> That should keep you busy for a day.:thumbsup:
> 
> No? On the draw bridge?
> 
> Then how about a lift bridge like, the famous Jersey lift bridge in Elizabeth?:thumbsup:


Hi big ed,
Sorry about the girder bridge mounting, but there's no room outside of the gussets I added. Bad designing:thumbsdown: This bridge will have to be like the Titanic!!hwell: and break apart and that position and send hundreds of people to their doom :lol_hitting:

I AIN'T BUILDING ANY MOVEABLE BRIDGES OF ANY KIND FOR ANYBODY NO TIME NO HOW:thumbsdown::laugh:
I do have a sketch for another regular Truss bridge and will start it soon unless I get an order for a bridge. it's just a little different design. see sketch
Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed

Then inspector Ed is coming over and posting this,

Until further notice!









(Bribes accepted)







Then make a Swing bridge, like your bridge you just put in your last post, that will work.
Make it a hand crank opening, operating, bridge.
Heck you don't even need a crank, just make it open.( Swing):thumbsup:













This used to be called the Victory Bridge, next to the last bridge on the Raritan River where it empty's into the Raritan Bay...NJ. It was a vehicular bridge.
The last Bridge after it is a RR swing bridge. 
I have been under them many times throughout the years.

The Victory Bridge got replaced by a higher bridge all gone now.
http://www.preservationnj.org/site/...11/archive_by_city_detail/1997/Victory_Bridge


The RR swing bridge is still in operation today.


----------



## Big Ed

Here is the RR swing bridge, (Edit, this shot is as you are coming in from the bay.)


----------



## David-Stockwell

big ed said:


> Then inspector Ed is coming over and posting this,
> 
> Until further notice!
> View attachment 19982
> 
> 
> 
> (Bribes accepted)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then make a Swing bridge, like your bridge you just put in your last post, that will work.
> Make it a hand crank opening, operating, bridge.
> Heck you don't even need a crank, just make it open.( Swing):thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 19983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This used to be called the Victory Bridge next to the last bridge on the Raritan River where it empty's into the Raritan Bay...NJ.
> The last Bridge after it is a RR swing bridge.
> I have been under them many times throughout the years.
> 
> The Victory Bridge got replaced by a higher bridge all gone now.
> http://www.preservationnj.org/site/...11/archive_by_city_detail/1997/Victory_Bridge
> 
> 
> The RR swing bridge is still in operation today.





big ed said:


> Here is the RR swing bridge,
> 
> View attachment 19984


Ed 

I like the bridge in the first picture!!! You say the one in the second picture is a swing bridge, but what are those towers for at the ends of the bridge?? They make it look like a lift bridge

By the way I pulled my last bridge out of the box and I'm adding 2 more nut & bolt castings to each of the mounting points on the girder Just to make you happy:laugh: Actually seems to look okay too.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed

Let me know when your ready for the final inspection.
I was only kidding you know I think it looked fine.


They are for electric trains.

A lot of the old GG1's ran over it back in the day.

Here it is opened, (Edit, This shot is going upstream your looking at the bay.)


----------



## Big Ed

Here is a nice shot of the GG1 on that bridge, you can't see the swing part too good, but you can see the rest of it and rock piers.
This is the same bridge.

A great shot...copyright on the picture here is the link,

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=572784


----------



## Big Ed

As long as I am on this bridge here are a few more pictures.
( For those interested.)
NJ Transit rolling north bound.




























Can you tell I like bridges?:thumbsup:


----------



## David-Stockwell

big ed said:


> OK, I thought you missed some spots.
> 
> View attachment 19980
> 
> 
> See the picture above?
> I have been counting rivets also,
> I inspected your fastening of the girders to the abutments and came to the conclusion that they won't pass inspection.
> 
> Instead of just 2 in the middle, the bridge would be more secure using four, 6 3/8"" in from each corner according to my calculations.
> You will need to fix that before letting any trains roll over the bridge.
> Not just in this one spot but all the others too.
> 
> How about an operating draw bridge next, David? With an electric motor.
> That should keep you busy for a day.:thumbsup:
> 
> No? On the draw bridge?
> 
> Then how about a lift bridge like, the famous Jersey lift bridge in Elizabeth?:thumbsup:





big ed said:


> Then inspector Ed is coming over and posting this,
> 
> Until further notice!
> View attachment 19982
> 
> 
> 
> (Bribes accepted)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then make a Swing bridge, like your bridge you just put in your last post, that will work.
> Make it a hand crank opening, operating, bridge.
> Heck you don't even need a crank, just make it open.( Swing):thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 19983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This used to be called the Victory Bridge, next to the last bridge on the Raritan River where it empty's into the Raritan Bay...NJ. It was a vehicular bridge.
> The last Bridge after it is a RR swing bridge.
> I have been under them many times throughout the years.
> 
> The Victory Bridge got replaced by a higher bridge all gone now.
> http://www.preservationnj.org/site/...11/archive_by_city_detail/1997/Victory_Bridge
> 
> 
> The RR swing bridge is still in operation today.





big ed said:


> Let me know when your ready for the final inspection.
> I was only kidding you know I think it looked fine.
> 
> 
> They are for electric trains.
> 
> A lot of the old GG1's ran over it back in the day.
> 
> Here it is opened, (Edit, This shot is going upstream your looking at the bay.)
> 
> View attachment 19985





big ed said:


> As long as I am on this bridge here are a few more pictures.
> ( For those interested.)
> NJ Transit rolling north bound.
> 
> 
> View attachment 19988
> 
> 
> View attachment 19987
> 
> 
> View attachment 19986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell I like bridges?:thumbsup:


Thanks for the other pictures, I liked the Victory bridge the best, but I still don't want to build a movable bridge. I also understand those high towers now. If a large ship was passing through it would have to clear the electrical wires too.

Here's my update of the bridge I just finished. If this doesn't work, everyone will just have to take their chances.:thumbsup::thumbsdown::laugh:

cheers, Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

We'll call off the dogs... er Ed now.


----------



## Big Ed

Did you get all of them?

Looks like something is chewing your bubble wrap?

David....What do you use for the stone abutments?


----------



## David-Stockwell

big ed said:


> Did you get all of them?
> 
> Looks like something is chewing your bubble wrap?
> 
> David....What do you use for the stone abutments?


YES "BIG ED" I got all of them!!!
I don;t cut very straight lines in that stuff.:thumbsdown::laugh:

This is what I use for the abutments and piers. Do you recognize it???
It happens to be a grocery store meat tray and I cut it up and scribe the stone mortar joints and then beat on it with anything available:lol_hitting: to give it the rough look.


----------



## Big Ed

I was trying to figure out what you used for the rock or if you bought them.

Do you know I thought about trying the same thing but dismissed the thought because of the bacteria on the material. 
I noticed the yellow packaging on my bridge there is just a hair showing on the backside. I thought you primed it yellow. Good ideal.:thumbsup:
I am going to think about it again.
I would guess a soapy hot water washing should get them disinfected.

You didn't have to add them on the bridge, no one would have noticed.
I was just kidding.


----------



## David-Stockwell

big ed said:


> I was trying to figure out what you used for the rock or if you bought them.
> 
> Do you know I thought about trying the same thing but dismissed the thought because of the bacteria on the material.
> I noticed the yellow packaging on my bridge there is just a hair showing on the backside. I thought you primed it yellow. Good ideal.:thumbsup:
> I am going to think about it again.
> I would guess a soapy hot water washing should get them disinfected.
> 
> You didn't have to add them on the bridge, no one would have noticed.
> I was just kidding.


I am a recycling freak so before I started using those trays for my bridges, we cleaned them after removing the meat and put them in our recycling can for the trash man to pick up.
They are fairly easy to work with and after painting, I think they look fairly good.


----------



## Carl

Finally completed one of the many items on my bucket list.

These horse-drawn wagons are scratch built using wood. The wheels came from RSLaserKits and the boxes/barrels came from …......(can not remember). Anyway, from left to right is a barrel wagon, then 3 freight wagons and the last is my Getto Oil Company decorated with a bright paint job and fake gold chain.


----------



## Ranger

Nice work


----------



## David-Stockwell

Carl said:


> Finally completed one of the many items on my bucket list.
> 
> These horse-drawn wagons are scratch built using wood. The wheels came from RSLaserKits and the boxes/barrels came from …......(can not remember). Anyway, from left to right is a barrel wagon, then 3 freight wagons and the last is my Getto Oil Company decorated with a bright paint job and fake gold chain.


Hi Carl, those are some nice wagons. Good job.
I know that Preiser products /industries, has things like barrels and crates and small fork lifts and such. I think they mainly specialize in people though.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Carl

Well, activities are moving forward on the POOR & DESITUTE N – SCALE RAILROAD. 

Bumper Stops made of styrene are being weathered......this will placed high enough so that the Micro Trains coupler trip pin is not disturbed.

A wood steam crane is under construction. Taking a lead from government projects, this crane will be considered abandoned immediately after being placed in service. 

And, the sole answer to sanitary needs is being answered by the construction of a outhouse (a kit made by RSLaserKits).

Photo quality could be greatly improved if the POOR & DESITUTE RAILROAD could afford Photoshop, but they can't.

The POOR & DESITUTE was able to find money for tickets to a ballgame this evening where Roger THE ROCKET Clements will be pitching (still hope for us old guys).


----------



## David-Stockwell

Carl said:


> Well, activities are moving forward on the POOR & DESITUTE N – SCALE RAILROAD.
> 
> Bumper Stops made of styrene are being weathered......this will placed high enough so that the Micro Trains coupler trip pin is not disturbed.
> 
> A wood steam crane is under construction. Taking a lead from government projects, this crane will be considered abandoned immediately after being placed in service.
> 
> And, the sole answer to sanitary needs is being answered by the construction of a outhouse (a kit made by RSLaserKits).
> 
> Photo quality could be greatly improved if the POOR & DESITUTE RAILROAD could afford Photoshop, but they can't.
> 
> The POOR & DESITUTE was able to find money for tickets to a ballgame this evening where Roger THE ROCKET Clements will be pitching (still hope for us old guys).


Hi Carl,
Your doing some nice scratch building!!:thumbsup:
Lets see, some horse drawn wagons, Wood track bumpers and a wood steam crane. All those things seem to be from the say the 1880's to 1910 period. Do you have some layout pictures posted??
I looked in the my layout section from your join date forward, for the POOR & DESITUTE RAILROAD and couldn't find anything??
Then I noticed that the photo came from your Photobucket online. Do you have layout pictures there???? Or is it that you don't have a layout yet??

Dave


----------



## Carl

Yes, I have a new layout that is under construction. When it gets to the point of being worthy of pictures, I will try to remember to post. Thanks for asking.


----------



## bombardiermike

I'm making my own bridges, my own signs/billboards, and I'm trying to fix a really messed up turnout that keeps giving me problems


----------



## David-Stockwell

bombardiermike said:


> I'm making my own bridges, my own signs/billboards, and I'm trying to fix a really messed up turnout that keeps giving me problems


Hi bombardiermike,

Why don't you post some pictures so we can see what you have done or what your working on now. A picture says a thousand words!!

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Carl

This not really from my work beneath.

With the start of a the rebuild of my control board (a control box mounted inside a drawer that is attached to the underside of the layout frame) to increase the size of the control board for better visibility, I needed to fire up the soldering iron and start the chore of wiring in the switches and making ties to the existing wiring I am proud to announce that I did not drop the hot iron onto my lap, did not burn my fingers, and did not start a house fire. That is an accomplishment for me.


----------



## David-Stockwell

Carl said:


> This not really from my work beneath.
> 
> With the start of a the rebuild of my control board (a control box mounted inside a drawer that is attached to the underside of the layout frame) to increase the size of the control board for better visibility, I needed to fire up the soldering iron and start the chore of wiring in the switches and making ties to the existing wiring I am proud to announce that I did not drop the hot iron onto my lap, did not burn my fingers, and did not start a house fire. That is an accomplishment for me.


Hi Carl,
Glad to here you got through the ordeal in fine shape!!!
I have a terrible time with soldering. If its little push buttons for controlling switch machines, I get them to hot and burn them out. Or I put to much solder on a track jumper wire and melt ties etc.:thumbsdown:hwell:
Cheers, Dave


----------



## N scale catastrophe

On my workbench at the moment is an 1800's area water tower that the box said was N scale but finished looks like HO or even bigger and is too big to fit onto my layout (frustrating!). So, before it becomes kindling, I was thinking of using it as a prototype to build a scale correct tower, but wanted to see if anyone knew of a kit one as I am still not real comfortable scratch building round things. )


----------



## David-Stockwell

N scale catastrophe said:


> On my workbench at the moment is an 1800's area water tower that the box said was N scale but finished looks like HO or even bigger and is too big to fit onto my layout (frustrating!). So, before it becomes kindling, I was thinking of using it as a prototype to build a scale correct tower, but wanted to see if anyone knew of a kit one as I am still not real comfortable scratch building round things. )


Hi there,
Here is a link to several manufacturers for water towers. If it's of any help.

http://search.freefind.com/find.html?si=93072695&pid=r&n=0&_charset_=&bcd=÷&query=water+tower

Cheers, Dave


----------



## flyvemaskin

My workbench has two T-TRAK modules on it, one is almost finished, has a farm scene on it, and I just lack some figures, a few vehicles, and maybe an animal or two. The 12"X12" size of just one module leaves little room for anything else. The rest of the scene is continued on with the next module. Putting in fence posts, then the wire, then the grass and finally the animals and a roadway for automobiles. Oh yeah, got to have a few trees in the pastures.


----------



## N scale catastrophe

First shot at painting a car. First photo is how the little caboose came to me, remaining photos are after I painted it. It is still unlettered as I have not come to a final decision on what the Catastrophe Canyon logo will look like...but I'm pretty proud of the little guy anyway.


----------



## Hold'ErNewt

Very rustic... I especially like the glazing on the windows


----------



## N scale catastrophe

Hold'ErNewt said:


> Very rustic... I especially like the glazing on the windows


Thanks, wasn't sure if that would even be noticed.


----------



## flyvemaskin

*crummy*

That is one georgous model. That ought to go to an NMRA contest for a win.
I believe that is the best little caboose I've ever seen. I'm green with envy.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## N scale catastrophe

flyvemaskin said:


> That is one georgous model. That ought to go to an NMRA contest for a win.
> I believe that is the best little caboose I've ever seen. I'm green with envy.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


 Thank you! Being new to the hobby, I wasn't sure if I was on the right path going so detailed in such a small scale.


----------



## Big Ed

N scale catastrophe said:


> Thank you! Being new to the hobby, I wasn't sure if I was on the right path going so detailed in such a small scale.



You missed a spot.
See it?












Looks great, :thumbsup: did you splash a bit of red on the lamps?
I guess you hand painted it, did you use a sealer after painting?
Some spray with a dullcoat or something like it?

Are you going to use the whole name Catastrophe Canyon or just CCRR?
Was there ever a RR with that name?


----------



## N scale catastrophe

big ed said:


> You missed a spot.
> See it?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 22393
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great, :thumbsup: did you splash a bit of red on the lamps?
> I guess you hand painted it, did you use a sealer after painting?
> Some spray with a dullcoat or something like it?
> 
> Are you going to use the whole name Catastrophe Canyon or just CCRR?
> Was there ever a RR with that name?


WHAT SPOT?!?!?!  Yes it is hand painted. I used to paint a lot of miniature figures for D&D stuff so I have practice, and really tiny brushes. Did not put red on the lights as I was not sure what color the bulbs are on the back of a caboose, wanted to research that before sealing, which I will do with a spray on matte finish. Right now it has just been painted and ink washed to take the shiny away and bring out the detail in the boards.

I am thinking of using the entire name Catastrophe Canyon. Do not know of any lines with that name. It comes from my husband, he came up with the name while watching me build, or should I say fight with, my Toadsucks kit. The thing kept falling apart on me, making me much more than angry, I declared it a catastrophe, he said "a catastrophe in catastrophe canyon" and it stuck!


----------



## norgale

Well at least he didn't name you Calamity Jane. Ha! I think that's a cute caboose and the painting is fine. All the details stand out well and it has a sort of whimsical look to it that is most charming. Nice work 'Catastrophe'. pete


----------



## Big Ed

The "bulbs" were red to mark the rear of the train.

They were actually oil lamps/lanterns, with red lenses.
Later cabooses were electric, powered by a belt around the axle and a generator to charge a battery to make them light.

Now a days they have what is know as a FRED on the back of the train it is a blinking red light marking the rear.


----------



## N scale catastrophe

big ed said:


> The "bulbs" were red to mark the rear of the train.
> 
> They were actually oil lamps/lanterns, with red lenses.
> Later cabooses were electric, powered by a belt around the axle and a generator to charge a battery to make them light.
> 
> Now a days they have what is know as a FRED on the back of the train it is a blinking red light marking the rear.


Thanks for the info, I will paint the lenses red.


----------



## Big Ed

N scale catastrophe said:


> Thanks for the info, I will paint the lenses red.


FRED stands for Flashing Rear End Device and do more then flash.
They put an end to cabooses on RR trains for good.

Read about them?
This wiki does a nice job explaining,


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flashing_rear-end_device

Make sure ya got enough paint before you start painting them.


----------



## N scale catastrophe

Sad, cabooses rock! Maybe invention is not such a good thing sometimes. Oh well, at least my trains will always have cabooses!


----------



## flyvemaskin

this is the neat thing about our model RR's, we are the ceo's and no one can tell us whether or not to run cabooses. Mine will NEVER be without a caboose.


----------



## N scale catastrophe

First time kit bashing. First pic is of the actual bandstand in Silver Plume Colorado, 2nd is my version. Had to combine an n scale brass and plastic kit from England with the salvaged parts from a failed water tower. Sorry about the links, still haven't figured out how to post pictures into my messages.


----------



## Hold'ErNewt

You even matched the original colors! All it needs now is a jug band...


----------



## N scale catastrophe

I helped restore the original and was the one who bought the paint, so the colors were pretty easy to match... I still have a pair of jeans covered in them made for a great reference tool


----------



## flyvemaskin

*diablo Canyon RR T-TRAK*

well, today I finished the backdrops and scenery on my little layout. It fits on a hollow core door. It's a logging short line set in the steam era. I was a little discouraged when building the modules, it seemed so small as to be not very interesting. I added my scenery and it looked great going thru 150 ft high pine trees, and then the backdrops on each module made it into a layout I love. I can't believe how good it turned out, especially knowing the builder.:laugh: I've been running trains and they look great coming around the corners thru the trees that dwarf them. I still have a few things to add and tweek, but at least I can operate on the inside main while running a train on the outer main.


----------



## wsorfan4003

I have to get new N scale stuff, I don't have much.


----------



## Big Ed

flyvemaskin said:


> well, today I finished the backdrops and scenery on my little layout. It fits on a hollow core door. It's a logging short line set in the steam era. I was a little discouraged when building the modules, it seemed so small as to be not very interesting. I added my scenery and it looked great going thru 150 ft high pine trees, and then the backdrops on each module made it into a layout I love. I can't believe how good it turned out, especially knowing the builder.:laugh: I've been running trains and they look great coming around the corners thru the trees that dwarf them. I still have a few things to add and tweek, but at least I can operate on the inside main while running a train on the outer main.


:ttiwwop:

Change thread (up top) to post.

Why did you post this here?
Do you have a thread on yours?


----------



## flyvemaskin

*layout*

I posted here because my layout is N scale, if that's not right, just say so and I'll not bother anyone any more. Matter of fact why not just delete my post. I'm gone, for good.:thumbsdown:


----------



## tjcruiser

Let's not get feathers ruffled here, guys. Plenty of room for all of the good contributors here on the forum. We'd hate to loose anyone over some misinterpreted words. Shake hands and stick around ... please.

TJ


----------



## flyvemaskin

OK, I've had the same type problem elsewhere. I should have said my layout was portable, modular and N scale, without the T-TRAK in there I wouldn't have gotten any flack I guess.


----------



## Big Ed

Sorry, I thought this was catastrophe's thread that is why I asked. 




And about the :ttiwwop:

I had to go back and read some of your other posts to realize who I was talking to.
You can't post pictures I see now. 
Dam new fangled contraptions...(= Computers.)



Man......you do seem to jump the gun in a heartbeat though. :smokin:


----------



## flyvemaskin

*N scakem Big ed*

Sorry Big Ed, I've been on edge lately about a few other non related things, I apologise for mouthing off. I've had trouble trying to post pictures, and can't do it and people want to see pictures after I posted comments. My fault sir, not yours. I'll behave in the future.


----------



## Raptorman83

*my bench*

I just cleaned off my workbench this weekend to get ready to start my first n scale layout.


----------



## fictitiousdave

Latest project is repainting a few of my American N Scale locomotives and Rolling Stock to suit my new Aussie freelance layout


----------



## Raptorman83

Im working on making my foam risers now. 

Check out my how-to here...
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=194802#post194802


----------



## Fifer

Here are the finished products from my bench today. I finally got around to getting some ATSF MOW cars done to go with the crane and tender I did a year or so ago.




























Thanks , Mike


----------



## Ranger

That is nice looking! great work


----------



## Carl

Nice looking cars..Mike.

I hope we can post here what is on the work bench, but has not moved to the picture side of the equation. On my hotel desk is stained basswood being ready for cutting and application to a small derelict shack that is underway.


----------



## Carl

Like the cars, Mike.

My work bench is currently a hotel desk top that contains many strips of basswood that have been weathered are will be cut to length as siding for a derelict wood shake and is not at the picture stage.


----------



## tjcruiser

This thread is pretty open-format. If it has something to do with N, please feel free to discuss it here, with or without pics. Though pics are always a tread for any reader.

TJ


----------



## Carl

Working out of a hotel room in New Orleans, I have gotten this far with my little scratch build (N Scale). The magnifier/tweezers/light is a great help. Not the best lighting available in the room


----------



## Alphaman

looks good..........your building "a home away from home"....busy as Macgyver:thumbsup:


----------



## Fifer

Carl said:


> Working out of a hotel room in New Orleans, I have gotten this far with my little scratch build (N Scale). The magnifier/tweezers/light is a great help. Not the best lighting available in the room


Nice Carl , Mike


----------



## Carl

Today is the start of the March Madness...NCAA Tournament. In celebration of this day and the fact that my school (back in the late 60's) is in the tournament (also Number 1 rated in the nation). I have taken the day off to celebrate this event and take a turn at trying to make trees using the MS stuff. This might be consideration a journey into …....., but if this is a will then there must be a way). Pictures might be forth-coming depending of the results.


----------



## David-Stockwell

Carl said:


> Today is the start of the March Madness...NCAA Tournament. In celebration of this day and the fact that my school (back in the late 60's) is in the tournament (also Number 1 rated in the nation). I have taken the day off to celebrate this event and take a turn at trying to make trees using the MS stuff. This might be consideration a journey into …....., but if this is a will then there must be a way). Pictures might be forth-coming depending of the results.


Hi Carl,
Haven't watched the NCAA in years so had to look up the NCAA tournament to see who was raked #1!! LOUISVILLE about a 100 years ago my home state just north of there (Indiana) was frequently in the NCAA finals, but not for a long time nowhwell: Anyway good luck to your team and good luck with the trees!! Some time ago I asked about your layout and if you had pictures!!! Haven't seen any yet

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Carl

David.....I have been involved in a legal matter that is currently being heard in the federal court in New Orleans......this has put a damper on being able to spend quality time on the hobby. When it is over, I expect to be able to return to the hobby.
----------------------
David, I did have a picture of a piece of the layout on the computer. This is an under-construction shot. Need to lighten up the green colors, clean up the ballast and finish the subs that were retro-fitted.










My school is Gongaza University. A school of approx. 4500 students. They were #1 in the Nation. Louisville was ranked #1 going into the NCAA tournament.


----------



## Fifer

This was on my workbench but today I transfered it to the layout. Next is to blend it in.



















Mike


----------



## tjcruiser

That looks horrible, Mike ... what a piece of junk! ...

In a GOOD way, of course! You always do great work. It's fun seeing all the the real-life scences that make your layoutz so fun to view.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Fifer

tjcruiser said:


> That looks horrible, Mike ... what a piece of junk! ...
> 
> In a GOOD way, of course! You always do great work. It's fun seeing all the the real-life scences that make your layoutz so fun to view.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TJ


Thanks TJ , once I decide on an area my mind takes over and it just turns out somehow.
Thanks Again , Mike


----------



## David-Stockwell

Carl said:


> David.....I have been involved in a legal matter that is currently being heard in the federal court in New Orleans......this has put a damper on being able to spend quality time on the hobby. When it is over, I expect to be able to return to the hobby.
> ----------------------
> David, I did have a picture of a piece of the layout on the computer. This is an under-construction shot. Need to lighten up the green colors, clean up the ballast and finish the subs that were retro-fitted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My school is Gongaza University. A school of approx. 4500 students. They were #1 in the Nation. Louisville was ranked #1 going into the NCAA tournament.


Hi Carl, Thanks for posing the picture!! I like green!!:laugh::laugh:
I saw the NCAA scores, sorry your team didn't make it. Maybe next year!!
I was also wrong about Indiana, I saw they were in the tournament.
Cheers, Dave



Fifer said:


> This was on my workbench but today I transfered it to the layout. Next is to blend it in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike, Thats about the biggest junkyard I've seen on a layout!!!
Looks GREAT!!!!:thumbsup:

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Fifer

Tanks Dave, I had a blast putting it all together. Never thought I would get done putting fence sections together!

Mike


----------



## Carl

Good looking trash yard, Mike


----------



## Carl

With a little down time, I thought I would spend a very moments on a couple of projects that I hope to complete in the near future.

The picture (not the best) reflects work on the little structure. The roofing boards are ready for installation. In the background is the PRR Class 3/8000 – Buckwalter tractor/rubber tired switcher that I put together. It is sitting on a former Backman car that had truss rods, I put a new wood deck on it and the plan is to chain down the switcher.










Thanks for looking and have a great weekend.


----------



## tjcruiser

The little shack is coming along quite nicely!


----------



## Carl

Thank you, TJ


----------



## Carl

On the work bench is the finalization of the drawings for a 13' x 20' wooden, scratch-build, storage shack that is leaning some 30 degrees to the right (about ready to fall). Saw this on a short trip in East Texas. Trying to get the angle of collapse correct, changes in the roof line, etc. Will be using the old way of construction. Will buy a sheet of 1/32” thick basswood x 3' wide, sand it down to an N-Scale thickness of 4” (0.025”) and cut strips 8” wide (0.05”) using s razor blade. Then cut the strips to the correct length for the siding. Will use the same technique for cutting strips 6' wide (0.0375”). for the door. Roofing boards are to be made of 2” thick material (0.0125”), which means further sanding of the stock wood. All of this is going to require the use of a digital caliper, which is not “the old way”.


----------



## tjcruiser

We're all gonna bring our calipers, too, Carl ... for the inspection.

You are a nut ... but in a good way!

TJ


----------



## Carl

TJ, the next couple of weeks are going to included excess downtime in a hotel. Work on this rather than watch TV.


----------



## Carl

I have progressed from the drawings to weathering & cutting the boards for the walls. The hotel manager, were I am staying is a great fellow. We had chance to talk and he mentioned that he was into model railroading and when I told him what I was up to, he offered me a unused office space with great lighting, that I could use and would not have to worry about packing the modeling stuff up each night.


----------



## Steve441

*Work Bench is full - 2 year project ahead!*

Hi Guys! I am back "on track" - Currently working on a new diaorama (like the Junk Yard shown - So easy to insert in a layout) of part of my old layout - The downtown bit - I want to post pics so all can see so this is a practice to see if I remember how to do it - Cheers and I am Glad to be back - Steve

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=27036&stc=1&d=1365784803

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=27037&stc=1&d=1365784810

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=27038&stc=1&d=1365784810


----------



## Steve441

Looks like I forgot - I will work on it - See Ya - Steve


----------



## Carl

Great looking Steve. Good luck as you go forward.


----------



## Steve441

*sidewalks*

Thanks Carl - Got a lot done yesterday on the sidewalks. Hope I can embed the pic correctly so all can see. This is a test. - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Pic of Diorama*

Hey I got the pic embeded in the post right - Nice - Here are some more of my progress yesterday- You can see I am doing this thing with all the parts from my old layout which were carefully removed. I figure for future sale or trade it would be best to save all the little detail work on a board nicely finished. I have found that a diorama is way easier to work on that the layout for the detail parts. I can work on this from any angle - get it all filled and painted easier and then pop it in my future layout. Its on a clear plastic board (sanded so stuff sticks) - sort of irregular shape.


----------



## Steve441

*Tattoo Parlour*

Got to get the last building on this diorama in place and since nothing is flat I am putting the Tattoo Parlour on a little hill. I have a railing and stairs for it. Soon I will get out the textured plaster and finish the spots that need it. You get the idea - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Major Additions*

I had to add some road and two new buildings. I was studying my future track plan idea and decided to get as much of the downtown area into this diorama as possible. I used some old plastic and stuff I had kicking around for the base and am gonna recycle all my old layout of course. That's the beauty of this hobby - every new layout gets longer and you can always use the stuff from previous layout to save $ - Cheers - Steve (I got the "Bikers on Choppers" from Woodland Scenics - They will look great by the Strip Club )

Hey - I know this lokks like heck now but give me a few weeks!!


----------



## Carl

Great progress, Steve. Like the looks of what you are doing.


----------



## Steve441

*Saturday Afternoon*

Thanks Carl - I am using up so old junk wood for the bases of the buildings - Using "No More Nails" which sticks anything together. I don't attach any buildings now. Cheers - Steve (I post while the glue dries :laugh


----------



## Big Ed

Hey Steve, welcome back.

What is this now #3 or #4? 

Carl, Nice scratch building you have going on. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve441

*Layout # 3*

Start of the 3rd layout Thanks Ed! Nice to talk to you and the guys - Carls scratch work is very nice (and meticulous) indeed! Me - I am hacking away with my kits and cheesy Woodland Scenic stuff!  I love it all! Made some nice progress today with plastering and adding some more Tenament Buildings at the back. I think the buildings positions will look mostly like this when finished. I now have this on a .5 inch plywood. I will keep you posted of course! Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Plaster on*

I used various mixes of plaster and quickly came up with this - All the building sort of nestle in where they are supposed to be. I think I will use more space for the General Store (shown earlier) - Perhaps a separate little diorama so I can get all the details right. I want to use the "Trackside Bar" in this so I think it will go across the street from the "Coco Club" as shown in pic 3 now - I have to work on the parking - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Carl

Steve, as always, looking great. A man on a mission.

Big Ed, thanks for the thumbs-up on the building. Hoping to have some further shoots by mid-week.


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Carl - You got that right Man! I am looking forward to seeing your next shots too - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Planning*

So I am thinking that PizzaLand is gonna go in nicely and sort of fit the theme here. Also the Produce King for the side of the road on the hill. Parking at the side no problem. Now I'm having fun!! Cheers - Steve


----------



## Carl

Steve, the layout is coming along very nicely.
-------------------
Progress on my scratch-buildings. The prototype for the one on the left is approx. 20' x 20' x 15' high (N Scale approx. 1.5” x 1.5” x 1” high). This building is in a stage of decay.

The prototype for the building on the right is approx. 15' x 24' x 15' high (N scale approx. 1” x 1.5” x 1” high). This building is in the throws of falling down. Joints are separating, boards are pulling loose, etc.

Doors for each building are under construction.


----------



## Steve441

Looks Great Carl ! Scale looks spot on and the boards very fine - I saw one like yours in the throws of falling down on my way to the cottage yesterday - Its sort of heading down a gully and nicely overgrown with bushes too. Thanks for your kind comment too Carl - I am working on positions for some fences and will post some pics at some time - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Carl

Steve, appreciate your comments and look forward to your fencing work.


----------



## Steve441

*Building Repair and Fencing*

I never did fill the cracks where the sides meet the back of the "Trackside Bar" so I glued some tiny wires and boards in along with a bit of polyfilla for the rocks at the top - Looks a lot better now (pic 1.) I am onto the positioning of fences as shown in other pics. Since the wife is up at the summer home/camp I will be up there too but I will get this done eventually. I will be 58 soon and hope to have a nice big layout all set-up (with lots of action if you know what I mean) by the time I am 60! - Cheers - Steve (got the Canon Camera out)


----------



## Carl

Steve great detail work on the fencing and the clothes on the wire.


----------



## Winston

mad science train work lab


----------



## Steve441

*Leaving Town*

Hey Thanks Carl! I am outta here for a few days but thought I would leave a pic or 2 to shown where I am at. Getting all fences and gates glued down. After ground foam is in and a few bushes to hide glue joints they will look fine - Keep watchin' and Cheers!  - Steve - the trouble with the laundry on the clothesline is that it tends to disappear when color goes on. It shows up great against a white plaster background!


----------



## Carl

Great progress and look forward the progress.


----------



## Carl

A little more progress on scratch-built buildings. Finally have the two buildings on a firm base of 1/8” plywood. A little bit of ground cover, with more to be applied. Maybe a dead tree and standing brush. Need to lay down a pathway.


----------



## marzbarz

Looks very nice carl.


----------



## Steve441

*Paint*

Nice Ones Carl! I slapped some paint on my diorama of downtown (about 2 feet by 2 feet) and its startin' to look better. Gotta make up some road signs. But the pics are not uploading - Too big a file perhaps - I will look into this Cheers - Steve


----------



## Carl

Steve & Marzbarz.....thank you.

Paint job looks great, Steve. I am starting work on a couple of Betty Boops signs for a couple of buildings that are under way.


----------



## Steve441

*Sunday Morning*

Sounds good Carl - I have always liked Betty Boop! Here's a couple of pics to show the paint - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Carl

Must say, your painting looks great.


----------



## Steve441

*Underbrush*

Hey Thanks Carl - I just mix up some (cheapest as possible - Dollar Store) acrylic colors and slap it on liberally. I am started on the underbrush in a few areas and fixing up some trouble spots like where the fence posts did not meet the ground :laugh:. I use liquid glue painted on and then sprinkle on the fine or course ground foams in different colours. Let it dry and then use a pipette drop of glue to liquify the area and add more if necessary or different foams as required. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Bigger Bushes*

Getting a few bigger bushes happening on some sloped, rougher, and over-grown parts between the buildings. Not too much of this stuff but since I am modeling Canada (although Canada was not quite this sleazy back then in the50's - 60's) there has to be lots of vegetation - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Finalizing Detail position*

I like to set it up a bit to see how the details might be. I figure the insanly small kit I made (so fragile) called "Lunch Wagon" is a better fit than the "Produce King" featured here earlier. I still want to get "Ike's Ice Cream Wagon" by Woodland Scenics in a prominant spot too. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Carl

Good looking detail.


----------



## Carl

I think I am ready to place this on the layout.

I have added a dying tree, a few barrels, a few bushes and a horse-drawn wagon that has seen better days.

I would appreciate any comments you might have.


----------



## tjcruiser

Carl, that looks FABULOUS, in an old, decrepit sort of way! Maybe add a few rusty farm tools to the scene? Old rake, hoe ... things like that? Maybe a rusty tractor shell and/or old tire?

Excellent work!

TJ


----------



## Carl

TJ....thank you for the comments. Been looking for some rusty old stuff but have not found any as yet....still looking

I forgot to mention that the wood for this is the stuff that I sanded down from a 1/32” sheet and then cut to size (width and length). The theme surrounding these buildings is that they were used in the early 1900's and then abandoned and they picked over for anything of value, by third parties (today referred to as vandalizes). Looking to add a few more broken wagon wheels (thanks to RSLaserkits, I have a few extras for layout decoration).


----------



## Steve441

*Details and People Next!*

Well Done Carl! You did capture the spirit of the decrepid old west! I am getting closer to getting the people on my diorama. The kit for the Chesterfield ad was a laser cut gem but the lamps took me a while to bend and get sort-of correct. I wanted to get it in and I am going to put in Woodland Scenics "Pit Stop" (where they have a little kid taking a leak hiding behind his mothers dress) in front of the big sign. Cheezy -but good for a laugh. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Details and People Next!*

Well Done Carl! You did capture the spirit of the decrepid old west! I am getting closer to getting the people on my diorama. The kit for the Chesterfield ad was a laser cut gem but the lamps took me a while to bend and get sort-of correct. I wanted to get it in and I am going to put in Woodland Scenics "Pit Stop" (where they have a little kid taking a leak hiding behind his mothers dress) in front of the big sign. Cheezy - but good for a laugh. Cheers - Steve


----------



## wingnut163

*BIG PICTURES !!!*

the work is great but!


----------



## tjcruiser

Great job on the billboard signage on the buildings, Steve!


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Guys! Sorry for posting that last one twice. Hmm - not sure how that happened. Gotta take a day or two off this work. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Carl

Well Steve...it looks great. Like the idea of using the WS people thing below the billboard...A real touch of class 

If I could find "Bubba the Texan" drinking a long neck beer, it might fit in with my old buildings.


----------



## Steve441

Thanks so much Carl! The tiny N scale people are really hard to detail - I would have to find a figure with his arm in just the right place and then build and add the Beer Bottle! Maybe it would be Ok and maybe Not! Because you can imagine how small that bottle would have to be. I have tons of detail stuff that's gonna make this thing shine - Keep watchin' and Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Stalled for a bit*

Hi Everyone - The ole lady must have seen my diorama in the basement and has put me to work painting the Living & Dining area in our condo:laugh:. I will get back to it soon as I am making pretty good progress on the paint job! Cheers - Steve


----------



## Carl

She can't be that old and if you do not due the hone-due products, that the hammer might fall.


----------



## wingnut163

i may be a pain in the but and a grouch. but is there no way to keep the pictures the size of most screens. this back and forth to read a post is one pain. an to say the truth. if the post is this way, i dont read it.

so MOD, is there???

by the way that is nice work.


----------



## mafokken

Ha! Funny about your wife seeing you painting.

I agree with wingnut163. If I remember, there are settings in the bulletin board settings about picture sizes. But that may have just been the file size, not the image width and height.


----------



## mafokken

I really like the trapezoidal shaped buildings. It makes it more real when all the buildings aren't all boxes.


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Guys - I was up at the camp cuttin' down some rather large trees threatening the shack. Back on this project soon - I will try to fix the pics from this end Wingnut163 -I don't want you to miss out on any action when I start puttin' the girls out! Cheers -Steve


----------



## wingnut163

thanks, but some one gave me a hint,, the ctrl x- makes the post fit the screen.


----------



## Steve441

*Kid out of car taking leak*

OK - I am not sure what that means but here's an image I'll try - It's a close-up, well cropped, of the Woodland Scenics item I mentioned earlier - The little white blob is indeed a dog - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Signs*

I made a bunch of these before - Just gotta stap 'em on. That one little sign that is blurred out (so small!!) says "City Limits" - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

Explain about how to ge the pics to fit right and I will do it. If I crop the original small they fit but I can't always do that and show whats happening.


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

LOVE the "gotta pee" scene ... I had many such roadside moments as a kid! (Still do, on occasion!)

TJ


----------



## Steve441

*TJ - Can you help with pic size*

TJ - Can you help with pic size. How do I get the pictures to fit the screen so folks won't have to scroll from left to right to see them - Thanks - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

You need to resize them on your end, first, before you upload them here. Use virtually any photo-editting software to downsize the pic to something around 1200 or 1400 pixels wide.

What photo software do you have? Even Microsoft Paint can easily resize.

TJ


----------



## Carl

Steve....what I do is first download to Photobucket.com, re-size, copy the link, and then post on the site. Photobucket allows for some minor changes to the photo, also. So, what I end up with is the photos stored on the computer plus the photos Photbucket. Photobucket is free.

Great scene of the kid taking a pee.


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Guys - I can fix it up here with my old image editing software - Pix later - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Bit 'o action*

Got a bit of action goin' on in front of the Pawn Shop and Liquor Store. Roger is crusin' by (and slowin' down) :laugh: in his ragtop - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Street People and Very Shady Lady*

I am having some fun putting the people on this diorama of downtown I'm workin' on. This will click right into the layout I'm planning - Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Jeez! What is it, about 1:00 in the afternoon? "Broad" daylight!


----------



## Carl

Welcome to the Big City. On Bourbon Street, in New Orleans, it starts about 9:00 AM.

Steve, did the building signs come with the buildings or was it something you did and added to the buildings?


----------



## Steve441

The signs came with the building kit Carl - They usually offer a nice selection of signs so you might configure them as they pictured them in the manufacturers plans like I usually do (in this case "Downtown Deco" - Great Kits! [but pricey]) They give you a bit of wire and a sheet of signs - Its a fair bit to get 'em to look half decent. I remember buying 3 kits (Downtwon Deco) as a lot on EBay and getting a real nice price for them all.


----------



## Steve441

*Luci's Tattoo Parlour*

Here's a couple of "before" shots - I will add some stuff and get back to you with the "after" pics - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Up Early*

Got some Telephone Poles on, Oil Tank under fire escape, bushes and such around the path heading to the bar with some folks at the top of it. Dude sitting on the fire escape and a guy waiting to get inked on the front step of the walkway - Gotta do some stuff on the other side of this establishment - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*I will clean the road !*

Here's the other side of the Tatto Parlour with a beat-up Fence and some bushes along with a White Cat you can barely see. I gotta admit N scale is sort of hoaky on the small stuff - Too darn small sometimes - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Carl

Very interesting. Enjoy seeing your modeling efforts.


----------



## Steve441

*Diorama = more detail and easy on the back*

Thanks Carl - I realized right away on my first layout that my back could not take the strain of bending over the layout trying to get detail parts on. By having pretty well the whole downtown on the 2 foot square board I can really get at the small stuff from any angle closely allowing way easier work. Applying it to a layout will be simple as I have left the ends of the roads sort of baggy to allow adjustments in height and a little long so as to get a good joint on the road that will be on the layout and meet the one on the diorama.
Heading north to the camp - Post next week - Stay Safe Everyone! And Cheers - Steve (I will start the detail on the 3 tenement buildings, one is shown below - then)


----------



## Carl

Complete a N Scale scratch built handcar building along with a slightly modified Micron Art (Austin, Texas) Handcar. I used Z scale wheels on the handcar.


----------



## Fifer

Carl said:


> Complete a N Scale scratch built handcar building along with a slightly modified Micron Art (Austin, Texas) Handcar. I used Z scale wheels on the handcar.


That looks Great Carl.
Mike


----------



## Carl

Thanks Mike.


----------



## Steve441

That's quite sharp Carl - Nicely done from scratch Man!! - Steve


----------



## Carl

Thank you, Sir


----------



## Steve441

*Progress on Tenement Buildings*

Got some details down on this area of diorama. Some nice stuff for some pickers at the side of the road - They stopped to have a look. Couple of guys looking over a dudes old Ski-doo on the other side of the lawn. There is Dog Wash and BarBQue (WoodLand Scenic Scenes) in the middle of the lawn along with some other folks, Bushes and the Old Tire planters of roses I made last layout. A few flowering bushes up front too. Cans, etc. - Cheers - Steve (Shots taken with my small camera - Hope to get the Canon back from my daughter soon!)


----------



## tjcruiser

You've got a whole lot of "life" going on in that layout, Steve. Love it ... great job of adding interest / fun / realism!

TJ


----------



## Steve441

*More Pix!*

Some boys with a dog in at the side of the road and a side view of the backyards - G'nite - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Saturday Morning*

Thanks TJ. Here's how its coming along. Got the Bikers in at the Strip Club and more Street People. Fixed up Pizzaland a bit and put in Ikes ice Cream and Lunch Bar down at the Parking lot. More to go but I have offered another couple of shots from above to give idea of size - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

Please note this diorama is not flat - There is a good hill to a second level just before the corner in the road with the guardrail. Just where Ikes Ice Cream is - the hill starts up to Pizzaland.


----------



## wingnut163

real nice work. but may i put in my 2 cents.
no biker that rides them choppers would park front in.
all ways back wheel to the curb.


----------



## wingnut163

double post!!!????


----------



## Steve441

You are right Wingnut - I shall change them. - Thanks - Steve


----------



## Steve441

I should know better - The 441 in my UserName is for the old BSA Victor 441 CC motorbike I used to own in the early 70's. We were not smart enough to get Harleys so me and buddies rode British bikes - Like Norton 750's and BSA 650 Lightenings (my fav - I had several 650's) But I dearly loved that ole Victor 441 a single cylinder could pull stumps we used to joke! - Man - Those were the good old days. I remember advertizing for used 650's (BSA) and I got one for $100. that my friend drove away (running after a bit of tinkering) from the seller! Of course we always parked at the Bar angled for a quick get-a-way!!! Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Bikers Fixed*

These guys are ready to go if they need to leave in hurry! -Thanks Again Wingnut! Steve


----------



## Carl

Glad to see the change. Where is the the biker girl?


----------



## Steve441

Good Question Carl - Where Are the Biker Chicks - I have some shakey lookin' babes I shall apply in the right place - Pics to follow - Steve


----------



## wingnut163

Steve441 said:


> I should know better - The 441 in my UserName is for the old BSA Victor 441 CC motorbike I used to own in the early 70's. We were not smart enough to get Harleys so me and buddies rode British bikes - Like Norton 750's and BSA 650 Lightenings (my fav - I had several 650's) But I dearly loved that ole Victor 441 a single cylinder could pull stumps we used to joke! - Man - Those were the good old days. I remember advertizing for used 650's (BSA) and I got one for $100. that my friend drove away (running after a bit of tinkering) from the seller! Of course we always parked at the Bar angled for a quick get-a-way!!! Cheers - Steve


you may not of had a harley but the brits you road were up there in class.
the 441 maybe a bit lower but the small ones were all ways fun.
hell a norton 750, sweet. and you cant bet a bsa, well maybe by a harley but there so close.


----------



## Steve441

Yeah Wingnut - We always thought the British bikes showed class!! The BSA twin carb Lightening 650CC was a real street burner. I used to shut down my buddy on his Harley Sportster with my ole '67 Lightening!! I remember racing my friend on his Norton 750 and he beat me off the line but I finally passed him going about 110 MPH and left him behind!! Thanks Man!! Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Biker Chick*

3 Biker Chicks installed - One had to take a whiz so bad she just squated by the side of the Bar!! :laugh: Having a blast doing this - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Better Shot of Biker Chick*

Here you can see her good with her pants down! - LOL - Steve


----------



## Carl

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve441

*Population - 98*

I guess that Wow means Thanks Carl! Moving right along - Gotta leave town soon - So here's some more - Cheers - Steve (This thing is almost done except for some more Telephone Poles etc. etc. )


----------



## wingnut163

steve441, question, how do you get the cement lines to show?
I have tried to wipe the gray off the tops of the bricks, did not work.


----------



## Carl

Steve.....you sure enjoy the little people.


----------



## Steve441

Wingnut163 - I use Evergreen Plastic for the sidewalks - Your local hobby shop should have some if the selection is good. It comes in a sheet with 1/2 inch squares lined in. Pretty good looking sidewalk but that evergreen stuff is pricey for what you get. For the bricks - I get the mortar to show up by applying a white "wash" over them. The wash flows to the low spots (mortar lines) and dries. I am not very good at ageing buildings so I bet a lot of people know more than me - but I think that's one way to do it.

Yeah Carl - I sure do like the trains too - soon I will start another layout. As I said before, a diorama alows you to get to a lot of detail work that might be really hard to do if it had to be placed on the layout from the start. I shall mount this finished chunk right in the middle of my next layout with ease. Then I can get the edges detailed. I will post a few more pix of this bit - finished soon. Cheers - Steve


----------



## wingnut163

i also use evergreen plus other types like gravoply. its used in engraving signs.
i use to do engraving and have a lot of it (small pieces) i just ordered three sheets of it to use for the subway sys i am putting together. $230. for 3 sheets, 24x48" i dont know how many stations I'll have . probable need more.
in one of the threads i was asked to show a low boy trailer i built. the neck was all plastic.
I'm still thinking on what to use on the side walks. but thanks for the info on the wash on the bricks. I'll have to try that.


----------



## David-Stockwell

Steve441 said:


> I guess that Wow means Thanks Carl! Moving right along - Gotta leave town soon - So here's some more - Cheers - Steve (This thing is almost done except for some more Telephone Poles etc. etc. )


Hi Steve441, You do a lot of nice detail work on those kits!! Once you get your diorama installed in a layout, it should be interesting!! You seem to have an excessive fixation on hookers though!!!:laugh:

Cheers, Dave


----------



## wingnut163

ya, hookers, where the he__ do you get the lady's of the night and the biker chicks


----------



## Steve441

Thanks David - I get a funny charge from the weird little scenes I create. I admit to sitting right up close and makeing up little accompanying stories for the groups and individual people. I am just sort of weird only. I got some of that stuff from Germany - Noch is the company - "Toilet Scenes" was the name and theme I believe - Those Germans! The Hookers too are theirs too but some is Woodland Scenic stuff - Like WS "Teenage Girls". They (the suppliers) do all the work - all I do is drop the $ on 'em and give 'em a place to hang-out. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

I did make the Telephone Booth - That's some way tricky kit however!! You want to have Sharp Eyes and Nimble Fingers!!


----------



## Steve441

*Tavern Scene*

I put in some brothers fighting it out in the parking lot with some locals watching and cheering them on. Ont the other side is the cook having a smoke getting a visit from his ole lady (checking up on him due to seedy nature of area) - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Carl

You must have bought all the little people from one store. She looks like the "bag" lady.


----------



## wingnut163

where do you get all these figures???


----------



## shaygetz

:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Steve441

*New Activity*

Thanks Shaygetz - Your "Thumbs Up" means a lot to me after seeing your stuff and realizing the experience you have in the hobby. I have obtained the N scale figures most all from EBay and Model Train Stuff.com (The Best shipping prices to Canada). I have painted a few myself with little success. Noch makes great people but so do Woodland Scenics and I like their little "Scenes". These pics are what I just added to my diorama - Woodland Scenics - "Shove It Or Leave It". I particularly like the car these guys are pushing. I did not glue it down however as it may find another spot on the final layout closer to the Auto Repair Shop I have. That repair shop was in the downtown of my last layout but it was way too cramped looking. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Classic Pics for "What's on my Workbench"*

I guess I am calling this finished for now. Here are 4 shots from different sides of this 2 foot square N scale Diorama. I would like to get the "Fire Escape" kit(s) - I would need 2 - for the back of the 3 tenement buildings. They look crappy with nothing there now as in pic 4 below - however in the final setup one may not be able to see that bit due to the angle of the layout and I have enough money in this baby for now!! I will start a new Thread for my next layout commencing Soon. So for now - over and out from Steve's Workbench and Thanks for watching and all the kind comments. Cheers - Steve


----------



## jargonlet

I picked up an Intermountain kit the other day that I plan to weather heavily. It's not near being done but there is some good progress coming along.
New:

Weathered:

I still plan to add rust to it and I have only weathered one side so you're actually seeing pictures of both sides. 

The other major project is an American Model Builders house I'm building which can be seen here:
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=18589


----------



## wsboyette

My latest project is a GHQ MT-A Farm Tractor kit. Assembling this tiny tidbit is driving me nuts ! I am newly into such micro-modeling, and am still very green at it.....


_*OMG ! What have I gotten myself into here ?*_ 









_*Painting & Assembly finally begun after much deep thinking....*_ :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## norgale

Steve your diorama looks great. The people and the vehicles really make a difference. 
WS I recently got a Jordan Highway Miniatures kit consisting of two horse and buggys in HO scale. They about drove me up the wall. I can imagine what these would be like in N scale. Pete


----------



## wsboyette

Just completed a new Blair house kit, my third woody....
A rambling old sharecropper house:


----------



## Fifer

Here is the finished locomotive from my bench.



















Thanks , Mike


----------



## Redmaxx

Right now, I have too much junk on my bench, I need to clean it up before the weather gets too nice.


----------



## Fifer

Here is what I am working on at the moment. Getting a few GHQ and Showcase models done. Mainly working on the construction equipment for the lumber yard. The tank trailer is a kitbash I have yet to finish.
Log loader just needs glass and forklift is done. Log Crane is not in the picture.





































Thanks , Mike


----------



## Steve441

*Diorama*

I am going to re-work my layout - Of course I saved everything from the last one. I was not happy with the downtown area so I rebuilt it nicely on a base that I will drop into the new setup - I will keep you all posted with progress - I suppose I will start a new build thread in "N Scale" - I like this site the Best !!


----------



## Fifer

Steve441 said:


> I am going to re-work my layout - Of course I saved everything from the last one. I was not happy with the downtown area so I rebuilt it nicely on a base that I will drop into the new setup - I will keep you all posted with progress - I suppose I will start a new build thread in "N Scale" - I like this site the Best !!


I feel you Steve I am about to do the same exact thing.
Mike


----------



## Fire21

Nice to see you Mike, it's been quite awhile.


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Mike _ I am starting a new build thread - Tomorrow is Christmas so I can't get the foam and stuff I need to really get started but I Am On It ASAP !!


----------



## Fifer

Fire21 said:


> Nice to see you Mike, it's been quite awhile.


Thanks Buddy but I lost interest when Photo#ucket raped everyone.
Mike


----------



## Fifer

Steve441 said:


> Thanks Mike _ I am starting a new build thread - Tomorrow is Christmas so I can't get the foam and stuff I need to really get started but I Am On It ASAP !!


When you do start can you send me a PM as I do not spend much time on forums any more.
Thanks , Mike


----------

